# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2012



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2012 às 11:27)

Bom dia!

Madrugada com alguma precipitação, embora fraca. Não registei qualquer valor.

Temperatura mínima de *12,5ºC* e actuais 16,3ºC.

Humidade nos 76%, pressão a 1009 hPa e 5,0 km/h de SO (225º).

O céu encontra-se encoberto.


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 7,8ºC

Tactual: 16,9ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 13:46)

Boa tarde,


Uma mínima de *12,7 ºC* por aqui ( *+0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h34_.

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *18,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *68%*;
- Pressão: *1009 hPa*;
- Vento: *8,6 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2012 às 13:56)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão!

O radar indica um pequeno desenvolvimento nas redondezas.







16,7ºC e 71% de humidade. 7,9 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 14:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Acabei de ouvir um trovão!
> 
> O radar indica um pequeno desenvolvimento nas redondezas.
> 
> 16,7ºC e 71% de humidade. 7,9 km/h de NNO (338º).



Foi aqui perto. Aqui está um pouco escuro...mas não chove!


Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *18,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *69%*;
- Pressão: *1009 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,9 km/h*


----------



## dASk (1 Abr 2012 às 14:27)

No litoral alentejano entre Sines e até Setubal tem uma concentração elevada de células, mas eu sinceramente penso que vai dar pra quase toda a gente hoje a tarde, a maternidade de células hoje ta em alta


----------



## anti-trovoadas (1 Abr 2012 às 14:39)

Na Moita está a trovejar.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2012 às 14:43)

Por aqui também troveja bem potente com céu negro e tempo quente.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 14:46)

Zona de Palmela/Setúbal: levamos cerca de uma hora de trovoada.


----------



## NfrG (1 Abr 2012 às 15:13)

Já começou a trovejar aqui também.

EDIT: E já chove.


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2012 às 15:16)

Vê-se bem esses desenvolvimentos ai por Lisboa e também por Setúbal, Almada está precisamente entre essas duas formações 

Cenário há uns minutos atrás a Norte:






Cenário a Sul:


----------



## NfrG (1 Abr 2012 às 15:18)

De um lado, céu quase limpo, do outro céu muito escuro.
Continuam os trovões, cada vez mais próximos e mais fortes. A chuva cai fraca, mas com pingas grossas.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2012 às 15:19)

Chuva forte e trovoada! 

15,8ºC e 77%.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 15:23)

Mais uma vez forma-se uma célula praticamente aqui em cima, já oiço trovões e está muito escuro para SW (não tenho visão para S dentro de casa).

Actualmente é o que consigo ver daqui:

SW




SE


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 15:31)

Aires (Palmela/Setúbal): Continua a trovoada, com potentes descargas. Muito escuro para nordeste ...


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2012 às 15:32)

Agora sim o cenário mudou completamente:


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2012 às 15:33)

De momento, apenas alguns estrondos; descargas relativamente perto.

A chuva parou. Fiquei com *4,3 mm* acumulados e um rain rate máximo de 50,87 mm/h.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 15:36)

criz0r, na 1ª foto já se notam alguns Mammatus! 

Começo a ouvir trovões mais perto e com mais frequência, não chove e o ar está muito abafado, neste momento 22,3ºC.


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2012 às 15:37)

Por aqui já caem uns pingos e ouvem-se trovões do outro lado da serra.


----------



## NfrG (1 Abr 2012 às 15:39)

À coisa de uns 10 minutos caiu um enorme trovão que até fez piscar a luz cá em casa.
Enorme trovão neste momento e a chuva agora cai muito forte.


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2012 às 15:41)

JoãoPT é verdade já se notam alguns 

Acabei agora de ouvir um trovão enorme para os lados de Lisboa, devem ter saltado muitos da cadeira .


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 15:42)

Por aqui caiu um valente granizo, e choveu bastante forte. As trovadas são mesmo mesmo próxima, tendo já faltado a luz por uma vez! Grandes e fortes descargas!

De momento já não chove mas a trovada continua.

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *15,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *93%*;
- Pressão: *1008hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Abr 2012 às 15:50)

Descarga MUITO forte que se sentiu por aqui. abanou a casa. ouve se ao longe. e suposto ser uma tarde de trovoada para estas zonas de lisboa/oeste , montijo, almada?????


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2012 às 15:53)

Jodamensil disse:


> Descarga MUITO forte que se sentiu por aqui. abanou a casa. ouve se ao longe. e suposto ser uma tarde de trovoada para estas zonas de lisboa/oeste , montijo, almada?????



Estão a chegar células convectivas, mas muito mais pequenas que ontem. Neste momento deixei de ouvir trovoada


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2012 às 15:59)

Descargas eléctricas em tempo real: http://tempoemcorroios.com/ (homepage, separador "Descargas Eléctricas").

Por aqui também se ouviu trovoada durante uns minutos, dois trovões chegaram para abanar ligeiramente as janelas. 

Não chove e também deixei de ouvir os trovoada. Estou rodeado delas, mas nenhuma delas quer nada comigo.


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 16:01)

pelo que vejo no radar, a coisa para os lados de Minde a coisa parece ser severa aliás vejo daqui a "bigorna" que está a causar esse temporal

Aqui este ano "animação" é zero, nada de trovadas e mesmo chuva muito fraquinho...claramente a contrastar com o ano passado em que caia tudo aqui em cima.


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2012 às 16:15)

Mais uma vez, à semelhança de ontem, é na Margem Sul que vai estar a animação de final de tarde. Céu muito escuro do outro lado do Tejo, aqui nada.


----------



## NfrG (1 Abr 2012 às 16:19)

Por aqui, a trovoada foi-se de vez e a chuva também parou.
Vai haver mais alguma coisa para estes lados?


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 16:27)

Está a crescer bem uma célula a S de mim, com a formação de Mammatus.





Oiço alguns trovões..


----------



## anti-trovoadas (1 Abr 2012 às 16:30)

Trovão forte aqui na Moita.


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2012 às 16:39)




----------



## cactus (1 Abr 2012 às 16:49)

por aqui vai chovendo fraco á já algum tempo..


----------



## RickStorm (1 Abr 2012 às 16:49)

Tal como alguns utilizadores já aqui mencionaram anteriormente, caíram aqui alguns trovões bastante fortes (tanto que todas as janelas do meu andar estremeceram e até um deles fez desligar o meu PC).

Neste momento vejo algumas nuvens negras e ao mesmo tempo o sol, não chove e não há vento nenhum.


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 16:53)

pelo radar do IM, a coisa parece ser severa para os lados de Tomar


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2012 às 17:00)

Agora já com chuva moderada.

Precip: 1,0mm


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 17:24)

parece que se está a formar uma célula próxima daqui.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 17:28)

Dissipou-se mais uma célula.. Cresce agora uma a Este, perto de Vendas Novas, vamos lá ver se se aguenta, ou se cresce mais alguma aqui perto entretanto..


----------



## Santos (1 Abr 2012 às 17:33)

Boa tarde

Aqui pelo Oeste os índios continuam com as penas secas
Nem chove, nem troveja nem está sol nem tão pouco existe vento, núvens apenas para compor o cenário e águias e corvos a sobrevoar os montes


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2012 às 17:45)

Por aqui o céu encontra-se assim:


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 17:47)

parece-me que se dirige para aqui "festa da grossa".


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2012 às 17:48)

Aqui por Almada nada, rien, nicles, zzttt. Ficou muito escuro, ouviram-se de facto 4 ou 5 valentes trovões de uma célula que estava para as bandas de Sintra e Massamá, mas nada mais do que isso. 

Por agora céu muito nublado mas tudo calmo, vão-se ouvindo espaçadamente trovões abafados a Sueste e nada mais para além disso.


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 18:02)

já se ouve trovoada


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2012 às 18:05)

Há cerca de 2h, o Mário Barros relatava chuva e trovoada na Costa da Caparica.

Por Mira-Sintra, desde essa altura, o céu apenas se tem mantido encoberto.

15,6ºC actuais, e 76% de humidade, com 10,1 km/h de O (270º).

1007 hPa de pressão.


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 18:06)

eis que começou a chover


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2012 às 18:35)

Por aqui a luz foi abaixo com a trovoada que se abateu na zona.

Acumulei 7,4 mm até ao momento, estão 15,2ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 18:35)

grande bomba agora


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2012 às 18:38)




----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2012 às 18:44)

Vem aí uma forte trovoada


----------



## Gato Preto (1 Abr 2012 às 18:49)

A qualidade das fotos não faz justiça ao que contemplei ao vivo.

Ontem perto do nó da A2 da Quinta do Conde:






By gatopreto1973 at 2011-03-31





By gatopreto1973 at 2012-03-31





By GatoPreto1973 at 2012-03-31





By gatopreto1973 at 2012-03-31





By gatopreto1973 at 2012-03-31





By gatopreto1973 at 2012-03-31





By gatopreto1973 at 2012-03-31


----------



## F_R (1 Abr 2012 às 19:00)

Em Abrantes esta tarde ainda se viu uns relâmpagos e ouviu uns trovões, mas nem pingou. Choveu de manhã o que fez acumular 2,8mm.

Ouvi dizer que para os lados de Constância e Torres Novas a conversa já foi bem diferente


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2012 às 19:02)

Grande célula bem visível a Leste da região da Grande Lisboa de onde se ouvem trovões distantes a espaços. A temperatura vai descendo, era de 18ºC há cerca de hora e meia e agora já vai nos 15,7ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 19:06)

Também já oiço trovões provenientes dessa célula.

Sigo com 19,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2012 às 19:07)

Muito boas fotos pessoal


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 19:09)

aqui por estes lados a coisa acalmou, mas ainda há cerca de meia-hora atrás fez ainda uns flashes acompanhados de uns trovões valentes. Pelo que vi no radar do IM, o tempo deve de ter sido bastante severo do outro lado do Rio Tejo nas zonas de Benfica do Ribatejo/Marinhais/Salvaterra de Magos, mostrava uma mancha vermelha/arroxada nessa zona


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 19:13)

Sigo agora em direcção a Vendas Novas  pela A2. Tarde de muita chuva, a partir do quilómetro 45 da A2, sentido norte/sul. Mais parece um dia de inverno ...


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2012 às 19:18)

> By gatopreto1973 at 2012-03-31



Bela wallcoud


----------



## windchill (1 Abr 2012 às 19:22)

Que nevoa tão estranha que está a ficar...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2012 às 19:22)

Fortissimos trovões !


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 19:23)

Trovão mais forte e perto agora.. Por favor não morras.. 

windchill, confirmo a névoa.

EDIT: Começa a chover fraco.


----------



## windchill (1 Abr 2012 às 19:41)

Que amarelo tão escuro que aí vem!!! (tipo castanho mesmo..)


----------



## windchill (1 Abr 2012 às 19:45)

Relâmpagoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Yes!!!

Máquina a postos...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2012 às 19:45)

windchill disse:


> Que amarelo tão escuro que aí vem!!! (tipo castanho mesmo..)



Também é do sol se estar a por, proporciona isso.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2012 às 19:46)

Fortissimos trovões !!


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2012 às 19:48)

A luz foi abaixo aqui.

EDIT: Raio mesmo por cima de mim.


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 19:50)

A luz tem estado a falhar...em vários pontos. Como já relatado, na margem sul, aqui, em Queluz...e da última vez houve uma quebra de energia, inclusive em Leiria (jogo do U.Leiria - Sporting interrompido), tenho também conhecimentos de falha de energia de meio segundo na Rinchoa.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Abr 2012 às 19:51)

A célula da margem sul tem aspecto de ser bem forte!


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2012 às 19:52)

Du_Ga disse:


> A luz tem estado a falhar...em vários pontos. Como já relatado, na margem sul, aqui, em Queluz...e da última vez houve uma quebra de energia, inclusive em Leiria (jogo do U.Leiria - Sporting interrompido), tenho também conhecimentos de falha de energia de meio segundo na Rinchoa.



A luz também piscou aqui.


----------



## dASk (1 Abr 2012 às 19:52)

ta brutal por aqui trovoada e chuva muito fortes neste momento! espero que não faça estragos!


----------



## meko60 (1 Abr 2012 às 19:53)

Já se ouvem bem os trvões,aqui em Almada.Há pouco a energia quebrou 1 pouco,mas não chegou a faltar.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2012 às 19:53)

Que brutalidade de trovoada !!!!!!!!

Fortissima trovoada com trovões potentes, que demoram uns 30 segundos a passar o som !


----------



## anti-trovoadas (1 Abr 2012 às 19:56)

Trovoada forte aqui na Moita e luz a piscar.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2012 às 19:58)

Troveja também por aqui, tá tudo laranja, vão chover laranjas 

14,4ºC e vento moderado de NW/N.


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2012 às 19:59)

Não sei o que raio é que tem a Margem Sul que atrai sempre as trovoadas!
Céu muito negro a Sul daqui, com a célula já a afastar-se. Nem uma pinga, só trovões ao longe.


----------



## Magnusson (1 Abr 2012 às 20:01)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Trovoada forte aqui na Moita e luz a piscar.



Não é um bom dia para ti. lol


----------



## anti-trovoadas (1 Abr 2012 às 20:04)

Por mim podem levar as trovoadas todas ... espero que passe depressa.


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 20:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Troveja também por aqui, tá tudo laranja, vão chover laranjas
> 
> 14,4ºC e vento moderado de NW/N.



Por aqui a situação está igual! escuro, muito muito escuro!!


----------



## RickStorm (1 Abr 2012 às 20:14)

Du_Ga disse:


> Por aqui a situação está igual! escuro, muito muito escuro!!



Por aqui está quase a chegar uma nuvem negra enorme depois de ter estado o céu com alguns tons alaranjados...


----------



## raposo_744 (1 Abr 2012 às 20:20)

lisboa,graça
aproximasse a trovoadae com violencia
chove calmamente 
ups,agora começou com força,já volto vou fechar as janelas...


----------



## meko60 (1 Abr 2012 às 20:25)

Temperatura desceu bem.Estão 13,7ºC em Almada.


----------



## DracoLX (1 Abr 2012 às 20:25)

Aqui na Quinta do Conde, andava eu na rua com os cães, vi uma célula bem negra a vir na minha direcção. Os tons do céu comecaram a ficar esverdeados  Até parecia que estava a ver o Twister!!!  Umas quantas rajadas de vento forte, queda flash de granizo e pronto! Agora chove bem e a trovoada anda aqui nas imediações


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 20:26)

Que brutalidade de trovoada!

Preparo-me eu para começar a gravar, já não bastava a chuva e o vento (cheguei a temer o pior tal era a força do vento) cai-me um raio mesmo à frente com um valente estrondo! 

Tentei gravar o que pude, pois tenho as baterias estragadas e não retêm a carga.. Espero conseguir trocá-las depressa. 

Mais tarde coloco o que consegui, como fiquei sem bateria regressei logo a casa, e mesmo depois os raios continuaram a cair bem perto e com uma energia brutal, por agora acalmou, mas ainda vejo relâmpagos, alguns deles relativamente perto.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2012 às 20:28)

Boa tarde!
Pela Charneca de Caparica, chove bem e troveja...


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 20:30)

Em Massamá há várias ruas sem electricidade! Inclusive na minha rua alguns edifícios estão sem luz outros não...situação estranha...mas é o ponto de situação...após a última falha de luz!


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 20:33)

DRC disse:


> A luz também piscou aqui.



aqui também piscou o que terá sido essa falha "geral"?


----------



## Santos (1 Abr 2012 às 20:35)

*!*

Por aqui está uma noite fantástica, pelo menos até ver.
Nem vento, nem chuva nem trovoada, relato apenas céu vermelho a norte e a este; e cantam os grilos cantigas de embalar "fantástico" !


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 20:40)

"'Apagão' corta luz eléctrica em várias zonas de Portugal
Um 'apagão' privou várias partes do País de energia eléctrica durante alguns segundos cerca das 19h30 deste domingo. Há relatos de quebras de electricidade nos distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Faro, Évora, Beja, Coimbra e Leiria, levando a que o União de Leiria-Sporting, disputado na Marinha Grande, fosse interrompido longos minutos, pois os projectores demoraram a funcionar.

Contactada pelo CM, fonte da REN - Redes Energéticas Nacionais disse que houve um disparo na linha em Palmela, o que levou a "oscilações de energia no sul do País"."

Fonte CM: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...rta-luz-electrica-em-varias-zonas-de-portugal


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 20:41)

Há um dado que não contei aqui ainda, que foi o facto de ter visto alguma rotação nessa potente célula que passou a Este daqui (e que depois seguiu para a margem sul), via-se que havia grande instabilidade naquela zona, apesar de estar ainda longe na altura. Pena não ter tido bateria no telemóvel para fotografar, apesar da má visibilidade.


----------



## Knyght (1 Abr 2012 às 20:41)

> "Apagão" corta luz eléctrica em várias zonas de Portugal
> 01 Abril 2012 | 20:14
> Jornal de Negócios  Online - negocios@negocios.pt
> 
> ...












Chuva moderada à forte aí no centro.


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2012 às 20:45)

Caem agora umas pingas...bah
Dia frustrante com as trovoadas todas a passar ao lado, nada aqui.


----------



## DracoLX (1 Abr 2012 às 20:46)

squidward disse:


> Há um dado que não contei aqui ainda, que foi o facto de ter visto alguma rotação nessa potente célula que passou a Este daqui (e que depois seguiu para a margem sul), via-se que havia grande instabilidade naquela zona, apesar de estar ainda longe na altura. Pena não ter tido bateria no telemóvel para fotografar, apesar da má visibilidade.



Foi precisamente o que pensei quando vi o tom esverdeado (embora não me tenha apercebido de rotação). Só me assustei porque a célula estava precisamente sobre mim (literalmente) e pensar que um funil podia descer mesmo por cima de mim não me deixou muito confortável. Conclusão... foi um tal de correr até casa!


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2012 às 20:46)

Por aqui deu para encher a barriga, ainda vi à volta de 2 dezenas de raios, mas não consegui fotografar nenhum devido à nebulosidade baixa. 

A célula quando se aproximou trouxe rajadas de vento forte que fizeram bater portas e janelas, o vento assobiava nos telhados, que saudades que eu já tinha disto... 

Agora a trovoada morreu.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Abr 2012 às 20:50)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pela Ericeira o dia amanheceu chuvoso mas foi progressivamente clareando. A Vila estava agradavelmente serena cerca das 9h30m e alguns já tomavam café nas esplanadas do Jogo da Bola. Dava para passear a pé mas com impermeável vestido pois de quando em vez lá vinham umas grossas pingas, espaçadas e nada incomodativas. Almoço na esplanada dos Navegantes - protegida do pouco vento que se fez aqui sentir - entre sol quente e nuvens protectoras de escaldão. Lento e descontraído passeio pelo paredão da Praia do Sul sem sobressaltos de trovoadas. Final de tarde ameno olhando o mar sempre com óculos de sol indispensáveis neste dias de luminosidade intensa. O ar esteve limpo e desintoxicante e mar um espelho (mas com ondas surfáveis)
Muito agradável 

Neste momento o barómetro/termómetro/etc. na parede da sala regista: humidade 67 e pressão 1005 e a temperatura cerca de 20º.

Quando liguei agora o computador fiquei admirada com as notícias de semelhante intempérie na vizinhança.


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2012 às 20:55)

Du_Ga disse:


> "'Apagão' corta luz eléctrica em várias zonas de Portugal
> Um 'apagão' privou várias partes do País de energia eléctrica durante alguns segundos cerca das 19h30 deste domingo. Há relatos de quebras de electricidade nos distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Faro, Évora, Beja, Coimbra e Leiria, levando a que o União de Leiria-Sporting, disputado na Marinha Grande, fosse interrompido longos minutos, pois os projectores demoraram a funcionar.
> 
> Contactada pelo CM, fonte da REN - Redes Energéticas Nacionais disse que *houve um disparo na linha em Palmela*, o que levou a "oscilações de energia no sul do País"."
> ...



Será que foi atingida por algum raio


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 20:57)

squidward disse:


> Será que foi atingida por algum raio



Pelo que sei aquando da chamada que vizinho meus fizeram para a EDP nada disseram sobre isso...entretanto a situação já foi reposta aqui em toda a minha rua pelo menos.


----------



## Knyght (1 Abr 2012 às 20:57)

squidward disse:


> Será que foi atingida por algum raio



Altamente provável


----------



## windchill (1 Abr 2012 às 20:57)

Algumas descargas mas para fotos está fraco...


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2012 às 21:00)

Chove moderado.


----------



## meteo (1 Abr 2012 às 21:02)

Por aqui foi ouvir trovoada ao longe todo o dia... A Norte,a Sul,ou a Este...

Aqui mesmo em cima só 2 trovões,e alguma chuva durante 5 minutos.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 21:20)

Aqui fica o máximo que consegui registar, apesar do problema com as baterias, já tive sorte.


É de salientar o último raio, que foi uma autêntica bomba!!


----------



## cactus (1 Abr 2012 às 21:32)

por aqui chove fraco , ás vezes moderado com trovoada e ralampagos tambem , a luz tambem piscou por aqui . De notar é a chuva que caiu de manhã , parou por volta do almoço , por volta das 17 horas voltou a chuver e nunca mais parou , até agora.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2012 às 21:36)

Continua a chover moderado, não sei se continua a trovoada ao longe, pois já tenho os estores fechados e não oiço nada aqui perto.

Temperatura nos 13,9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 21:38)

A situação meteorológica continua marcada pela persistência da instabilidade na margem sul, desde a Lezíria do Tejo até à região de Setúbal.


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 21:41)

Por aqui começou a chover fraco.

A Máxima foi de *20,6 ºC* ( *+0,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h10_.

Dados actuais:

*Chuva Fraca*

- Temperatura: *13,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *95%*;
- Pressão: *1009 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## cactus (1 Abr 2012 às 21:43)

De notar tambem o tombo na temperatura, estão agora 12ºC .


----------



## camrov8 (1 Abr 2012 às 21:49)

a acção esta toda ai por baixo. por cá a chuva nem deu para os gastos mas há uma celula em evolução no minho


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2012 às 22:03)

Que azar o meu, vim hoje para Castelo Branco...


----------



## MarkR (1 Abr 2012 às 22:05)

JoãoPT disse:


> Aqui fica o máximo que consegui registar, apesar do problema com as baterias, já tive sorte.
> 
> É de salientar o último raio, que foi uma autêntica bomba!!



Wow! E que bomba!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (1 Abr 2012 às 22:05)

Hoje em Alcochete:


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2012 às 22:17)

JoãoPT disse:


> Aqui fica o máximo que consegui registar, apesar do problema com as baterias, já tive sorte.
> 
> Forte trovoada em Alcochete 01-04-12      - YouTube
> 
> É de salientar o último raio, que foi uma autêntica bomba!!



Que bomba é favor. João, isto foi por cima de si!


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2012 às 22:44)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Hoje em Alcochete:



Magnífica António, parabéns.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 23:58)

Esta tarde por Alpiarça:











Fonte: Jornal Alpiarcense


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,7 ºC*
Max: *20,6 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *16,9 Km/h*

Precipitação: *11,5 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *11 ºC*
Max: *15 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *61%*
Max: *97%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1007 hPa*
Max: *1011 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto

- Temperatura: *13,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *97%*;
- Pressão: *1008 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 18,9ºC e 8,0 mm


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

Em Setúbal a precipitação deste dia foi de 21,2mm


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

JoãoPT disse:


> Aqui fica o máximo que consegui registar, apesar do problema com as baterias, já tive sorte.
> 
> Forte trovoada em Alcochete 01-04-12      - YouTube
> 
> É de salientar o último raio, que foi uma autêntica bomba!!




Brutal! Esse último foi mesmo "em cima"!



anti-trovoadas disse:


> Hoje em Alcochete:



Excelente foto!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2012 às 00:09)

Granizo em Alpiarça:


joaocond

Tempestade em Alpiarça:


AN9206


----------



## ct5iul (2 Abr 2012 às 00:28)

Boa Noite

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
****01-04-2012****

Rajada Máxima 38.9 km/h 
Temp Máxima 21.3ºC
Temp Minima 12.1ºC

Temp actual 12.5ºC 23:55
Pressão: 1017.6Hpa 23:55
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 23:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:SW 
Temperatura do vento: 12.4ºC 23:55
Humidade Relativa:87% 23:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 2.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:55
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## RickStorm (2 Abr 2012 às 01:07)

Boa Noite. Aqui para os lados de Tercena levantou-se um nevoeiro e a temperatura desceu um pouco.


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Abr 2012 às 02:28)

Aqui ficam mais noticias divulgadas na comunicação social:



> Uma avaria provocou, neste domingo, cerca das 19H30, um *“apagão” em vários pontos do país* e obrigou à interrupção do jogo U. Leiria-Sporting, durante 14 minutos.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Entretanto, também as *rádios Comercial e M80*, do grupo Media Capital, *ficaram desde cerca das 20H00 sem emissão em Lisboa*, “aparentemente por causa do mau tempo”, confirmou à Lusa um técnico deste grupo de comunicação social.



Fonte: _Diário as Beiras_



> Uma *descarga atmostérica na linha da REN* - Redes Energéticas Nacionais, *entre Palmela e Fanhões* provocou este domingo, por volta das 19h45, um 'apagão' em várias regiões do país. Há relatos de quebras de electricidade nos distritos de *Lisboa, Setúbal, Faro, Évora, Beja, Coimbra e Leiria* (...)
> 
> Contactada pelo CM, fonte oficial da REN garantiu que "houve uma *descarga atmosférica na linha que abrange a Grande Lisboa e a margem sul do rio Tejo*"(...)



Fonte: _Correio da Manhã_


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2012 às 03:44)

Chove bem em Setúbal acumulados já 3,2mm a juntar aos 21,2mm de ontem 

13,1ºC pressão de 1008,2hPa


----------



## squidward (2 Abr 2012 às 04:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta tarde por Alpiarça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bem tinha dito ontem à tarde quando vi a tal mancha vermelha/arroxada que algo severo estava a acontecer naquela zona.

ps- também acertei no facto de ter sido um raio a atingir a linha electrica da REN


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Abr 2012 às 10:42)

Bom dia,

Aqui pela Ericeira amanhaceu sem chuva mas o céu continua encoberto e algum vento - que considero fraco - o swell está torto!

Desde a minha última mensagens aqui ontem ao fim do dia nem dá quase para acreditar no tempo que se fez sentir em alguns locais da zona Centro. Aqueles videos de Alpiarça colocados por Gerofil são espantosos. A Ericeira tem um microclima bem especial (não sou "expert" em meteorologia como sabem mas conheço bem o local). No Verão de 2010 quando aqui no site se debatiam assuntos de temperaturas elevadissimas eu ia para a praia (S. Lourenço) de meias, ténis, blusão de ganga e ... chapéu de chuva na mala do carro. Agora foi ao contrário.


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Abr 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Uma mínima de *13,0 ºC* por aqui ( *+0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h14_.

Registei ainda até ao momento *1,0 mm* de precipitação.

Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto

- Temperatura: *16,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *76%*;
- Pressão: *1009 hPa*;
- Vento: *10,4 km/h*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2012 às 12:37)

Começou agora a chover bem em Setúbal!


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2012 às 12:49)

Mais uma bela chuvada em Setúbal já vou com 8,4mm desde as 00h

Nos últimos 4 dias caíram em Setúbal na minha estação 74,2mm


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2012 às 14:09)

Boa tarde !

Por aqui foi uma madrugada de chuva, acumulando 1,2mm desde as 0h.

Para hoje á tarde vamos ver, hoje para aqui está mais fraco mas quem sabe me surpreenda.


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2012 às 14:22)

1º trovão da tarde a ouvir-se... céu muito nublado sobretudo do quadrante leste.

Veremos como a tarde evolui mas para já promete!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2012 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, dia terrível, entediante. O céu tem-se mantido encoberto, homogéneo, com bastante neblina e humidade.

Sigo com 16,0ºC e 67%, após mínima de *13,3ºC*.

1008 hPa de pressão, e 12,2 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## lsalvador (2 Abr 2012 às 15:33)

Ola malta,

Ontem em Tomar e em poucas horas, cerca de 3 a 4 horas cairam 35.6 mm


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2012 às 16:48)

Muita parra, pouca uva...

Alguns trovões longiquos mas nada mais que isso...

A tarde segue com céu encoberto e para já sem chuva.


----------



## hurricane (2 Abr 2012 às 17:05)

Pelo satélite parece haver células em formação e aproximação. Será que é desta que a minha zona vê finalmente chuva de jeito? Tenho a dizer que aqui não chove em condições desde Novembro. Todas estas situações de instabilidade têm sido um fiasco total aqui pela região de Leiria.


----------



## zejorge (2 Abr 2012 às 17:30)

Boa tarde

À semelhança de ontem, começam a ouvir-se os primeiros trovões, com alguns pingos (grossos) a acompanhar.
Temperatura actual 17,1 º e a pressão nos 1005,6 hpa. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NW com 21 kmh.

Cumpts


----------



## lsalvador (2 Abr 2012 às 17:34)

Ja chove e acompanhado com trovoada, já é a 2º vez hoje que fico sem ADSL


----------



## Templariu (2 Abr 2012 às 17:34)

Chuva forte, trovoada e algum granizo em Constância


----------



## F_R (2 Abr 2012 às 18:02)

Em Abrantes continuamos a ver tudo a passar ao lado

Agora 16.3ºC

1.2mm hoje


----------



## Lousano (2 Abr 2012 às 18:55)

Boa tarde.

O dia, tal com ontem, prometeu mas ficou por um período de chuva fraca/moderada.

Hoje acumulou 3,0mm e ontem 2,0mm.

Tmax: 18,3ºC

Tmin: 11,2ºC

Tactual: 16,8ºC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2012 às 19:04)

Em Setúbal, olhando dum andar alto para toda a zona de Leste, tipo a linha de Alcacer do Sal a Vendas Novas, vejo uma célula muito activa e a parecer-me descarregar muita água!!! 
Não sei se estarei a ver mal ou não... 

Mas algo me diz que deve vir descarregar bem se a mesma andar para O...


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Abr 2012 às 19:13)

Por aqui chuva durante a tarde nem vê-la! Tarde com céu encoberto.

Máxima de *18,7 ºC* ( *-1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h15_.

Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto

- Temperatura: *15,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *72%*;
- Pressão: *1007 hPa*;
- Vento: *13,0 km/h*


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2012 às 20:27)

Foto de ontem durante uma caçada


----------



## Brunomc (2 Abr 2012 às 22:01)

> Em Setúbal, olhando dum andar alto para toda a zona de Leste, tipo a linha de Alcacer do Sal a Vendas Novas, vejo uma célula muito activa e a parecer-me descarregar muita água!!!
> Não sei se estarei a ver mal ou não...
> 
> Mas algo me diz que deve vir descarregar bem se a mesma andar para O...



Eu apanhei essa célula quando ía a caminho de Vendas Novas.
Só choveu na zona de Pegões e Afonsos, quando cheguei a minha cidade estava tudo seco


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 17,2ºC e 1,0 mm


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Abr 2012 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,8 ºC* ( *+0,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 23h49_.
Max: *18,7 ºC* ( *-1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h15_.

Vento:
Max: *19,1 Km/h*

Precipitação: *1,0 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *9 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *59%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1007 hPa*
Max: *1009 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *12,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *91%*;
- Pressão: *1008 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2012 às 08:30)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, desde que amanheceu parece querer chover, está uma pouco para escuro...


----------



## 3R4ZOR (3 Abr 2012 às 08:38)

Há uns minutos aqui por Odivelas.


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Abr 2012 às 12:59)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *12,2 ºC* por aqui ( *-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h15_.

Dados actuais:

Céu nublado

- Temperatura: *15,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *52%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *12,2 km/h*


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Abr 2012 às 16:10)

Boa tarde,

A Ericeira amanheceu cinzenta e ventosa mas sem chuva. Mar partido, cascudo.
E assim continua, mega desagradável.


----------



## RickStorm (3 Abr 2012 às 18:31)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui na minha zona está um ar bastante fresco e algum vento. Durante a tarde passaram várias nuvens cinzentas, mas todas elas "pequenas e solitárias". No entanto notei que existe um certo padrão de nuvens que passam com frequência nestas alturas do ano. Segue em anexo uma foto dessas nuvens (não sei se existe algum nome específico acerca delas, nem sei se são alguma coisa de especial):




http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/4677/pic1ku.jpg

(Desculpem a qualidade da foto, mas o meu telemóvel é antigo e está quase sem bateria).


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Abr 2012 às 18:57)

Máxima de *16,5 ºC* ( *-2,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h51_.

Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto

- Temperatura: *13,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *68%*;
- Pressão: *1008 hPa*;
- Vento: *10,4 km/h*


----------



## Santos (3 Abr 2012 às 19:02)

Boa tarde !

Por estes lados o céu está de uma forma como não me recordo de ver há muito tempo, semelhante a quando da aproximação de uma tempestade ...
Não chove, existe vento e estão neste momento 12,2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2012 às 19:16)

Há coisa de 10 minutos começou a chover fraco, e assim continua.


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Abr 2012 às 19:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há coisa de 10 minutos começou a chover fraco, e assim continua.



Por aqui também mas foi de pouca duração...choveu fraco durante uns 2/3 minutos apenas...


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,2 ºC*
Max: *16,5 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *22,0 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *52%*
Max: *94%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1007 hPa*
Max: *1010 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *12,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *68%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *4,7 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC 7 15,0ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,9 ºC* ( *-1,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 23h05_
Max: *16,3 ºC* ( *-0,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h44_

Vento:
Max: *31,3 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *4 ºC*
Max: *8 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *46%*
Max: *77%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1008 hPa*
Max: *1010 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *11,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *74%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

11,7ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Abr 2012 às 09:45)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 7.2ºC
Agora 10.9ºC e céu azul.

Ver se é desta que chove por cá


----------



## Santos (5 Abr 2012 às 12:07)

Bom dia e muitas amendoas

Por estes lados a chuva cai


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2012 às 12:23)

Boas.

Muito escuro, a Oeste já chove e troveja


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Abr 2012 às 12:38)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro fraco à momentos, durante uns 6/7 minutos. Por agora já não chove.

Até à data, mínima de *9,1 ºC* por aqui ( *-1,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h53_.

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *11,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *66%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *15,5 km/h*


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Abr 2012 às 15:24)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, dados actuais:

Temperatura: *14.9ºC*
Humidade: *43%*
Pressão: *1008 hPa*.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2012 às 16:10)

Dia fresco, o de hoje, com mínima de *9,3ºC* e máxima de *12,7ºC* até ao momento.

Cerca das 12:20, precipitou-se um breve aguaceiro sob a forma de granizo. A temperatura caiu até aos 10ºC.

12,4ºC actuais, 46% de humidade, e 16,2 km/h de ONO (292º).

1009 hPa de pressão, e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2012 às 16:24)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro por aqui, nada de especial, durou cerca de 3 minutos, mas para quem há muito tempo que só via uns chuviscos de vez em quando...


----------



## squidward (5 Abr 2012 às 18:31)

Cai um aguaceiro e faz Sol


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2012 às 18:55)

Imenso vento o dia todo de W/NW, se chovesse tanto como faz vento eu já me tinha afogado.

10,5ºC de momento.


----------



## Gongas (5 Abr 2012 às 18:57)

Finalmente Trovoada por Coimbra, alguma chuva!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2012 às 19:05)

Cúmulos o dia todo, pena nada terem dado, já houve mais cúmulos hoje que no evento passado todo.


----------



## RickStorm (5 Abr 2012 às 19:20)

@ Mário Barros

Por aqui também têm passado bastantes desse género (algumas até bem negras). O vento parece que continua a não dar descanso e frio...


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2012 às 19:49)

Como já foi dito hoje foi um dia de muitos cumulos na grande Lisboa, aqui na minha zona nem um aguaceiro ocorreu durante a tarde

Neste momento consigo ver uma grande célula sobre o mar na direcção Sul, mas pelo sat24 parece-me já estar em dissipação...

Está fresco para a altura do ano e hora do dia, neste momento:

MeteoOeiras: 11.8ºC
MeteoQueijas: 11.5ºC

Foto tirada da janela da minha sala para Sudeste


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2012 às 19:57)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 15,6ºC

A gora estão uns frescos 11,8ºC, 56%Hr, 1010,1hPa e vento nulo

A partir da noite vão chegar os aguaceiros que podem ser acompanhados de trovoada


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Abr 2012 às 19:58)

Por aqui também bastante vento moderado que provocou um grande desconforto térmico durante grande parte do dia. Apenas choveu fraco uma vez e apenas durante 6/7 minutos como já tinha referido.

Máxima muito baixa, de apenas *14,2 ºC* ( *-2,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h13_.

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *10,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *55%*;
- Pressão: *1009 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,4 km/h*


----------



## romeupaz (5 Abr 2012 às 20:04)

Leiria: forte queda de granizo acompanha de trovoada bombastica. E eu senti bem na pele... estava a andar de bicicleta. Ficou tudo branco.


----------



## RickStorm (5 Abr 2012 às 20:40)

Boa noite a todos.

Depois de um dia em que houve "Sol sim Sol não" começou a chover moderado aqui em Tercena. Pelo ritmo parece que vai bem embalado.

edit: Ao mesmo tempo em que estava a escrever este post parou de chover. Que desilusão...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2012 às 20:41)

A máxima acabou por se situar nos *12,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,9ºC e céu muito nublado. Caiu há pouco um novo aguaceiro fraco.

56% de humidade, e 6,5 km/h de N (360º).

1010 hPa.


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Abr 2012 às 21:05)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Depois de um dia em que houve "Sol sim Sol não" começou a chover moderado aqui em Tercena. Pelo ritmo parece que vai bem embalado.
> 
> edit: Ao mesmo tempo em que estava a escrever este post parou de chover. Que desilusão...



Por aqui também foi igual...apenas uns míseros minutos de aguaceiros...como aconteceu ao início da tarde.

Sigo com *8,8 ºC* neste momento, tendo já batido a mínima de hoje que era de *9,1 ºC*. Neste momento *67%* de humidade, *vento nulo* e *1010 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2012 às 21:12)

O vento anulou-se. *9,0ºC* actuais, em descida.

61% de humidade.


----------



## Nsantos79 (5 Abr 2012 às 21:18)

Há cerca de 30 minutos que vem chovendo com regularidade e agora com queda de granizo e clarões a norte...temperatura a baixar de 9,3º para 7,2 em poucos minutos!!! Evento passageiro ou vem ai molho para a Páscoa?


----------



## FranciscoAlex (5 Abr 2012 às 21:21)

Valente chuvada aqui em Torres Vedras, com direito a granizo e tudo

4.8mm num espaço de 5/10min
57.6mm/h de rate 

Agora 9.0ºC 72%HR
1009.1hpa

EDIT: Ouvi um trovão distante para Oeste e temperatura desce


----------



## Lousano (5 Abr 2012 às 21:28)

Boa noite.

Já houve dois aguaceiros fracos que ainda não fizeram o pluviómetro assinalar algo.

Tmax: 14,8ºC

Tactual: 7,9ºC

Normalmente neva no Trevim quando registo cá em baixo 6/7ºC, temperatura que deverá ser atingida dentro de duas horas.


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Abr 2012 às 21:45)

Por aqui cai neste momento uma grande granizada. Chove moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2012 às 22:20)

Aqui começou a cair um intenso aguaceiro.


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2012 às 22:30)

Boas por aqui caiu um valente aguaceiro ao fim da tarde acompanhado de trovoada e alguma saraiva que deixou 4,0mm de precipitação , de momento a temperatura atual é de 8,6ºC.
Algumas fotos de hoje:


























[/URL]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2012 às 22:45)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi um dia de alguma nebulosidade. De manhã havia muita nebulosidade, e quando de tarde parecia que iria ficar céu limpo, ocorrem vários aguaceiros, sendo o mais forte já depois das 20h. 

Pelas 19h chegou a cair granizo na zona de Entre Campos, Lx. (relatado pelo meu pai).
________________
Por agora céu parcialmente nublado e (~)9.0ºC.


----------



## squidward (5 Abr 2012 às 23:32)

cai um aguaceiro moderado e com algum granizo à mistura


----------



## Brites (6 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Por Leiria já não chovia algumas horas...mas neste momentos ouvem-se trovoes, alguém na zona que confirme? Qual a evolução? 

Abraço a todos

PS: foi só falar nela e voltou, chuva moderada e continuo a ouvir os tão desejados trovoes mas tao longe?


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,3 ºC* ( *-2,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 22h20_.
Max: *14,2 ºC* ( *-2,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h13_.

Vento:
Max: *28,1 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *7 ºC*

Precipitação: *1,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *1 ºC*
Max: *8 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *46%*
Max: *77%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1009 hPa*
Max: *1011 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *8,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *76%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,0 km/h*;
- Wind Chill: *7 ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

8,7ºC / 12,6ºC e 0,4 mm


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2012 às 00:27)

Por volta das 8 e meia, em viagem na A17 na zona da Tocha, caiu um aguaceiro de chuva muito forte e de granizo que durou uns 10 minutos, assustador, tivemos que diminuir drasticamente a velocidade, o barulho era ensurdecedor (e eu a tentar ouvir o Sporting na rádio), a temperatura (segundo o termómetro do carro) em 2 ou 3 minutos desceu dos 12ºC para os 8ºC, e continuou a descer gradualmente e chegou aos 6ºC! Agora aqui na Figueira, cerca de 8ºC, céu nublado e humidade nos 70%.


----------



## cactus (6 Abr 2012 às 00:30)

Por aqui caiu á pouco mais um aguaceiro timido , mas parou logo , 9ºC agora.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2012 às 00:34)

E eis que volta a começar a chover por aqui, mas por enquanto nada de especial.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2012 às 00:35)

Por esta parte de Setúbal estão 8,6ºC, 80%Hr e a precipitação é de 0,2mm até agora depois das 00h


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Abr 2012 às 00:59)

Por aqui chove fraco neste momento. *9,0 ºC | 77% Hr | 4,0 km/h | 1010 hPa.*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2012 às 01:01)

Súbita e forte granizada por aqui. Num par de minutos, as pedras acumularam-se em poucos centímetros, junto aos cantos.

8,5ºC actuais, e 70% de humidade. 1010 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 01:07)

Gilmet disse:


> Súbita e forte granizada por aqui. Num par de minutos, as pedras acumularam-se em poucos centímetros, junto aos cantos.



O mesmo por aqui.

8,7ºC e 0,4 mm.


----------



## hurricane (6 Abr 2012 às 01:18)

Brites disse:


> Por Leiria já não chovia algumas horas...mas neste momentos ouvem-se trovoes, alguém na zona que confirme? Qual a evolução?
> 
> Abraço a todos
> 
> PS: foi só falar nela e voltou, chuva moderada e continuo a ouvir os tão desejados trovoes mas tao longe?



E verdade por aqui está a trovejar à umas 2 horas e cada vez mais perto. Penso que vem la grande chuva!


----------



## RickStorm (6 Abr 2012 às 01:19)

Por aqui tudo calmo...De vez em quando vai chovendo qualquer coisita, mas enfim. Já é melhor do que nada. Eu noto é que lá fora está mesmo frio 

EDIT: Aqui começou (e acabou no mesmo minuto) a cair o tal "granizo que os users Gilmet e Mário Barros referiam.


----------



## cm3pt (6 Abr 2012 às 01:23)

Brites disse:


> Por Leiria já não chovia algumas horas...mas neste momentos ouvem-se trovoes, alguém na zona que confirme? Qual a evolução?
> 
> Abraço a todos
> 
> PS: foi só falar nela e voltou, chuva moderada e continuo a ouvir os tão desejados trovoes mas tao longe?



Em Pombal houve alguns mas muito espaçados. O maior foi agora ha pouco (1h00). e fez muito barulho.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2012 às 01:34)

Ainda apanhei isto.... sempre deu para animar a noite

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/dsc8903cpia.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Abr 2012 às 01:45)

Caiu mais uma vez, há instantes, outra granizada, tendo acumulado um pouco, pois desta vez a duração foi muito maior. Desde as 00h registo já *4,2 mm *de precipitação.

Este aguaceiro fez descer bastante a temperatura, estando neste momento nos *7,9 ºC*. Registo ainda: *83% de Hr | vento fraco | 1010 hPa.*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2012 às 01:48)

Chove intensamente por aqui com 9,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2012 às 01:48)

Sucessão de aguaceiros fortes e momentâneos, maioritariamente compostos por granizo, com trovoada (fraca) em acompanhamento.

*7,9ºC* actuais, 74% de humidade, e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 01:49)

Voltou a cair uma granizada moderada.

8,0ºC e 1,6 mm.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2012 às 01:58)

Aqui na minha zona desde o inicio da noite já ocorreram diversos aguaceiros,  maioria de curta duração. Ao contrario da maioria dos membros aqui de zonas próximas por aqui ainda não dei pela queda de granizo, vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite...

Está fresco por aqui a estação meteoQueijas regista 8.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2012 às 02:03)

windchill disse:


> Ainda apanhei isto.... sempre deu para animar a noite



Bela foto, bem apanhado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 02:04)

Aqui sucessivos aguaceiros, fracos a moderados. No que está neste momento a ocorrer já originou uma descarga eléctrica, aparentemente perto, mas o trovão foi fraquíssimo. Está muito frio para haver boas trovoadas...

[Edit 02h11]: Aguaceiro forte, sem granizo e sem trovoada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 02:48)

Grande granizada agora! Era bem visível uma camada nos carros. Como é de noite, para o que tenho, não vale a pena tirar fotos...


----------



## FranciscoAlex (6 Abr 2012 às 03:19)

Ja ouço trovões aqui por torres


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Abr 2012 às 09:09)

Mesmo aguaceiros.

Hoje registo 13.8 mm e caneças, aqui bem perto está a metade.

a minha minima foi de 4,2ºC. 

interessante


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2012 às 10:53)

Forte aguaceiro que acabou de passar por Setúbal mas nada de granizo nem trovoada!!

Mínima deste noite 6,8ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h 4,4mm

Temperatura atual 10,2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 11:14)

Bom dia!

Não há mais bela maneira de acordar do que com um trovão, e dos bons! Grande célula aqui a Oeste com trovoada frequente e da boa, e com cortinas de precipitação. A ver se consegui algo de jeito (multimédia).


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2012 às 11:18)

Sim, por aqui aguaceiro moderado e trovoada.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2012 às 11:20)

Relatos de uma forte trovoada e forte queda de granizo na zona do aeroporto e em Sacavem...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2012 às 11:36)

Passou o aguaceiro, mas a trovoada está em aproximação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2012 às 11:39)

Forte granizada em Moscavide há minutos, após uma noite fria de chuva.

O ar frio veio após esta última chuva forte acompanhada de granizo e saraiva (> 5 mm).

De momento com 9,3 ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 11:39)

AndréFrade disse:


> Passou o aguaceiro, mas a trovoada está em aproximação.



Sim, a célula está a ir para aí. Se for como aqui, aconselho-te a teres a máquina à mão, alguns raios bem visíveis (tons esbranquiçados) e trovões bem audíveis. Talvez leves com algum granizo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2012 às 11:40)

Acumulados 12,6 mm hoje, até ao momento.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2012 às 11:50)

O céu hoje anda mesmo a prometer... 

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/dsc8930cpia.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2012 às 12:04)

Passou ao lado 

Deu um aguaceiro moderado e 2 trovões.

12:18 - Negro para Lisboa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2012 às 12:24)

Graniza novamente em Moscavide.

Chuva moderada a forte e 10,6 ºC.

Acumulados 17,4 mm hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2012 às 12:29)

Um cheirinho de como as coisas estão por cá.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Abr 2012 às 12:39)

Grande cenário para a Arrábida:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 12:42)

Precipitações acumuladas há instantes (WU) em cm:




Maiores acumulações:
Moscavide (Daniel Vilão): 18.0mm.
Portela (João Esteves/MeteoPortela): 12.7mm (não actualiza há 14 minutos).
Pinheiro de Loures (c.bernardino): 13.7mm (não actualiza há 1h).


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2012 às 12:49)

Chuva forte por aqui acompanhada por pequenas pedras de granizo para já.

13:00 - Fortissimo trovão !!!!

13:01 - 2º trovão desta célula por aqui, ribombam bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 13:04)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chuva forte por aqui acompanhada por pequenas pedras de granizo para já.
> 
> 13:00 - Fortissimo trovão !!!!
> 
> 13:01 - 2º trovão desta célula por aqui, ribombam bem.



Vê lá se gravas 
_________

Céu neste momento (vista Sul):




A queda de granizo que ocorreu há pouco mais de uma hora:


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2012 às 13:10)

Neste momento continua a chover, mas o céu está quase todo azul com trovoada.


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2012 às 13:12)

Por aqui tem caído alguns aguaceiros, mas há bocado já ouvi 1 trovão e de facto o céu está ameaçador.


----------



## RickStorm (6 Abr 2012 às 13:14)

Boa tarde a todos

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma: muitas nuvens a passar, o Sol continua "intermitente" (ora aparece ora se esconde) e o vento continua fraco, mas frio. Chuva nem vê-la, apesar de na estrada ao pé do sítio onde moro estarem ainda com marcas do breve granizo de ontem à noite (parecem um aglomerado de pequenas pedras).


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2012 às 13:15)

A trovoada está a ficar forte


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2012 às 13:16)

trovoada mais próxima e frequente.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Abr 2012 às 13:18)

Realmente nada melhor que acordar com trovoada, o pior é adormecer e ser acordado tarde.. 

Aqui fica o que vejo a Sul, já ouvi três trovões, e dois bem potentes.


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2012 às 13:28)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu muito nublado e vento moderado e precipitação nem vê-la.

Tmin: 4,7ºC

Tactual: 13,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2012 às 13:46)

Continua a chover e já com 19,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2012 às 14:48)

por volta das 13:30h caiu um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de trovoadas bem fortes, inclusive uma que foi bem próxima que estremeceu o centro da cidade

Agora tudo mais calmo, mas parece que vem ai "festa" outra vez, tudo muito escuro para os lados de Alenquer/T.Vedras (a SW)


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2012 às 14:58)

Granizo surpreendeu centenas de condutores no IC2, em Lisboa:

Reportagem RTP


----------



## Templariu (6 Abr 2012 às 15:10)

Depois de uma noite "bem regada" por Tomar, a manhã esteve com algum sol e agora aproxima-se trovoada a W-NW


----------



## cactus (6 Abr 2012 às 15:47)

cai agora um aguaceiro fraco com granizo á mistura.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2012 às 15:52)

cactus disse:


> cai agora um aguaceiro fraco com granizo á mistura.



Aqui nada!! isto é mesmo muito localizado

6,8mm
13,7ºC


----------



## cm3pt (6 Abr 2012 às 16:01)

Templariu disse:


> Depois de uma noite "bem regada" por Tomar, a manhã esteve com algum sol e agora aproxima-se trovoada a W-NW



Se vem de noroeste, vem de Pombal, que há pouco houve aqui uma, não muito forte, mas deu para deitar a luz abaixo, mais a net.


----------



## cactus (6 Abr 2012 às 16:03)

miguel disse:


> Aqui nada!! isto é mesmo muito localizado
> 
> 6,8mm
> 13,7ºC



Não durou muito , só achei estranho , porque o aguaceiro comecou com com o granizo em vez de agua primeiro . Chamou-me a atencao o barulho.


----------



## cactus (6 Abr 2012 às 16:20)

13ºC e volta a 
pingar....


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Abr 2012 às 16:48)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a madrugada foi *de alguns aguaceiros moderados* a maioria deles com *queda de granizo*. Por volta das 04h00 caiu um *aguaceiro* com bastante *granizo* (pedras muito pequenas) que durou cerca de 8 minutos, fazendo acumular um bom bocado nos pavimentos.

Já durante a tarde a precipitação tem sido nula, ainda que hoje já tenha acumulado *9,5 mm* de precipitação.

A mínima foi de *6,9 ºC* por aqui ( *-1,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h21_.

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *14,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *50%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *8,6 km/h*


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Abr 2012 às 18:48)

Por aqui continua-se sem *precipitação* durante a tarde, com uma máxima de *15,1 ºC* ( *+0,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 17h22_.

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *13,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *51%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *13,0 km/h*


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2012 às 19:55)

E o resultado deste evento foi 0,0mm de precipitação.

E o ano segue com uns impressionantes 26,2mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2012 às 20:06)

Acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro que rendeu 0,2mm fazendo um total hoje de 7,0mm, mas espero uns aguaceiros ainda ao longo da noite

A máxima foi de 14,4ºC e a mínima 6,8ºC

Agora estão 10,9ºC


----------



## cactus (6 Abr 2012 às 20:15)

miguel disse:


> Acaba de cais mais um aguaceiro que rendeu 0,2mm fazendo um total hoje de 7,0mm, mas espero uns aguaceiros ainda ao longo da noite
> 
> A máxima foi de 14,4ºC e a mínima 6,8ºC
> 
> Agora estão 10,9ºC



Aqui nesta zona da cidade tambem começou a chover tambem , mesmo neste momento.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2012 às 20:18)

cactus disse:


> Aqui nesta zona da cidade tambem começou a chover tambem , mesmo neste momento.



Moras para os lados do monte belo? é para esses lados que vejo agora a nuvem com a precipitação

10,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2012 às 20:38)

Dia espectacular, o de hoje. Os aguaceiros sequenciais que durante a madrugada e manhã assolaram a região, com chuva forte e granizo à mistura, deram lugar ao marcante azul do céu, manchado pelos Cumulus em procissão.

Temperatura mínima de *7,1ºC* e máxima de *14,0ºC*, com *6,0 mm* acumulados.

De momento, 10,9ºC e 57% de humidade, com vento nulo. 

Céu pouco nublado, e 1011 hPa de pressão.



Pelas 11:00, o *vitamos* relatava fortíssima trovoada com saraiva, na zona do Lumiar; situação igualmente descrita anteriormente por variados membros.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (6 Abr 2012 às 20:59)

Bem, atendendo ao carácter absolutamente aleatório dos aguaceiros, aqui por Algés não chove desde o meio da manhã. Acordei diversas vezes durante a noite com aguaceiros mais fortes, acompanhados de algum (pouco) granizo mas nenhum trovão.
Um belo contraste com os users na linha de Sintra, Moscavide ou Lumiar, a pouquissimos quilómetros daqui, que apanharam com as células mesmo em cheio.


----------



## windchill (6 Abr 2012 às 21:14)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Bem, atendendo ao carácter absolutamente aleatório dos aguaceiros, aqui por Algés não chove desde o meio da manhã. Acordei diversas vezes durante a noite com aguaceiros mais fortes, acompanhados de algum (pouco) granizo mas nenhum trovão.
> Um belo contraste com os users na linha de Sintra, Moscavide ou Lumiar, a pouquissimos quilómetros daqui, que apanharam com as células mesmo em cheio.



Aqui na margem sul foi vê-las passar em fila indiana desde ontem à noite... pela Arrábida!!


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2012 às 21:38)

Aqui fica o registo de hoje de uma pequena célula a N/NW do Cartaxo.


----------



## RickStorm (6 Abr 2012 às 21:42)

Boa noite mais uma vez  a todos

Aqui em Tercena (e à semelhança daquilo que aqui já foi relatado pelos users aqui desta zona) o céu esteve limpo a tarde toda. A única coisa que me parece diferente é estar mais frio. Tirei duas fotos de uma nuvem enorme que está a cobrir o céu neste momento (espero que traga chuva):











As nuvens têm um tom alaranjado (o meu telemóvel não tem boa câmara e a falta de luz na rua também prejudica a foto)

EDIT: Parece que há várias nuvens deste género, o que é bom pois sempre vai chovendo à sua passagem.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (6 Abr 2012 às 22:30)

RickStorm disse:


> EDIT: Parece que há várias nuvens deste género, o que é bom pois sempre vai chovendo à sua passagem.



Aqui em Algés, tão perto e no caminho dessas mesmas nuvens, o chão está sequinho, sequinho...


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *6,9 ºC*
Max: *15,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *18,0 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *5 ºC*

Precipitação: *9,5 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *3 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *49%*
Max: *97%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1008 hPa*
Max: *1013 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *8,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *70%*;
- Pressão: *1013 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2012 às 00:06)

Fotos do dia de hoje:

10h59:

 11h00:

 11h02:

 
11h03:

 11h05:

 11h07:

 
11h21:

 12h01:

 12h24:

 
13h12:

 20h07:

 20h22:



Tenho ainda um vídeo da queda de granizo postado neste tópico pelas 13h10.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2012 às 00:36)

Extremos de ontem:

7,2ºC / 13,9ºC e 3,4 mm


----------



## cactus (7 Abr 2012 às 00:50)

miguel disse:


> Moras para os lados do monte belo? é para esses lados que vejo agora a nuvem com a precipitação
> 
> 10,8ºC



Não , perto das piscinas municipais


----------



## cactus (7 Abr 2012 às 01:02)

tudo calmo por agora e 7ºC de temperatura


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Abr 2012 às 01:25)

cactus disse:


> Não , perto das piscinas municipais


Se tiveres a falar do complexo das Manteigadas, já fui teu vizinho durante 1 ano.  

Não gostei muito da zona, pois morava mesmo dentro das Manteigadas pertíssimo do "bairro" e sentia alguma insegurança. Agora estou no Vale do Cobro, junto a Montebelo Sul e prefiro. Vida de estudante, muda-se de casa quando se quer. 

Mas pronto, foi só um à parte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2012 às 01:46)

Ao navegar pelo youtube encontrei este vídeo do granizo (saraiva?) de hoje em Moscavide:


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2012 às 01:49)

Despeço-me por agora, com *7,1ºC* e 73% de humidade.

Vento a manter-se nulo. Se assim continuar, espero uma mínima decente.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2012 às 02:05)

Noite fria estão 7,1ºC, 88%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## cactus (7 Abr 2012 às 02:07)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Se tiveres a falar do complexo das Manteigadas, já fui teu vizinho durante 1 ano.
> 
> Não gostei muito da zona, pois morava mesmo dentro das Manteigadas pertíssimo do "bairro" e sentia alguma insegurança. Agora estou no Vale do Cobro, junto a Montebelo Sul e prefiro. Vida de estudante, muda-se de casa quando se quer.
> 
> Mas pronto, foi só um à parte.



Não, não é dentro das manteigadas


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2012 às 10:49)

A mínima aqui foi de 5,6ºC no terraço junto ao solo foi 4,8ºC

Agora sol e 14,6ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Abr 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Aqui pela Ericeira está céu quase limpo, sem vento e mar bem azul, liso com ondas certas. Avistam-se núvens que já aqui vi chamar de Cúmulos, mas são poucas e deslocam-se para Norte. Assim, tenciono ir à praia, levar um livro e almoçar na esplanada esperando que esses Cúmulos não cumulem precipitação para cima de mim.  A temperatura desceu!

Na madrugada de 6ª Feira, cerca das 2h55m aconteceu uma enormissima trovoada com várias descargas eléctricas imediatamente seguidas de forte estrondo da natureza que manda mais que o Homem. Foi mesmo por cima da vila pois (além da velocidade do som e Mach não serem variáveis!) as ruas ficaram iluminadas como se de dia se tratasse (ainda que instantaneamente). Tudo isto acompanhado de forte chuva com granizo à mistura e cujo tamanho ignoro pois só observei as pedrinhas de gelo que batiam nas telhas saltavam como pequenos berlindes não me tendo eu atrevido a abrir a portada 

Não coloco fotos no site porque não consigo apesar de já ter tentado. Devo dizer que aqui na Ericeira tenho um "pen" fraquinha e talvez a probrezita não consiga carregar tanto MB. Por isso aconselho as câmaras: Beachcam.pt; SurfTotal e Oceanlook. Dá para ver o mar e também deitar o olho ao tempo 

Para todos de excelente Páscoa com amêndoas bem docinhas.


----------



## windchill (7 Abr 2012 às 11:30)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui pela Ericeira está céu quase limpo, sem vento e mar bem azul, liso com ondas certas. Avistam-se núvens que já aqui vi chamar de Cúmulos, mas são poucas e deslocam-se para Norte. Assim, tenciono ir à praia, levar um livro e almoçar na esplanada esperando que esses Cúmulos não cumulem precipitação para cima de mim.  A temperatura desceu!
> 
> ...



Igualmente para si


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2012 às 14:19)

Resumo do dia anterior: Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados por trovoada. 2,7mm acumulados ontem, 0,3mm na noite anterior.


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Abr 2012 às 16:41)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *7,3 ºC* por aqui ( *+0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h08_.

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *16,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *54%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,8 km/h* de O


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Abr 2012 às 16:47)

Boas

Por aqui, dados actuais:

Temperatura: *17.4ºC*
Humidade: *53%*
Pressão: *1015 hPa*


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2012 às 16:50)

Máxima bem mais alta hoje *18,1ºC* 

Agora estão 17,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2012 às 17:50)

Boas

Está a ser um dia de períodos de muito nublado, principalmente durante a tarde. Nada de precipitação.

Mais alguns vídeos do granizo de ontem que encontrei pelo youtube:

O melhor começa a partir do segundo 45.

Tela - Portela de Sacavém


----------



## N_Fig (7 Abr 2012 às 22:28)

Não era suposto ter chovido por aqui? Nada de precipitação e o céu chegou mesmo a estar quase limpo durante muitos períodos do dia...


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,3 ºC* ( *+0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h08_
Max: *17,3 ºC* (*+2,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h22_

Vento:
Max: *15,8 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *3 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *52%*
Max: *89%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1013 hPa*
Max: *1017 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *10,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *64%*;
- Pressão: *1017 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2012 às 00:34)

Extremos de ontem:

7,2ºC / 15,6ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2012 às 09:32)

Mínima desta noite 9,1ºC

Agora muito sol e 14,6ºC

Vai ser um dia com máxima a rondar os 20ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2012 às 10:59)

Vai ser um domingo de Páscoa quente, levo já 14,7ºC 

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Geiras (8 Abr 2012 às 13:58)

20.7ºC!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2012 às 21:21)

Máxima de 22,3 ºC.

Uma tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2012 às 21:22)

Extremos de hoje:

9,0 ºC / 22,3 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE durante a tarde. Neste momento sopra fraco de ONO.


----------



## Lousano (8 Abr 2012 às 21:23)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 23,2ºC

Tmin: 3,3ºC

Tactual: 13,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2012 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

Ontem tive mínima de *5,5ºC*. Hoje foi de *7,1ºC*.

De momento, 13,7ºC, após máxima de *19,8ºC*.

O vento sopra fraco de NO (315º), e a humidade encontra-se nos 66%.

Pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2012 às 22:00)

Mínima:*9,1ºC*
Máxima:*22,6ºC*

Agora 16,3ºC, 57%Hr


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

O dia de ontem foi um dia muito mais quente que os anteriores e de céu limpo durante quase todo o dia.

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,1 ºC* (*+2,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h43_.
Max: *19,2 ºC* (*+1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h27_.

Vento:
Max: *19,4 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *4 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *41%*
Max: *74%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1016 hPa* 
Max: *1018 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *12,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *71%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *7,6 km/h*


----------



## N_Fig (9 Abr 2012 às 00:33)

Por aqui foi um dia de céu limpo, de manhã estava bem frio, mas foi aquecendo bastante. Quando acordei às 10 e meia estava cheio de frio, mas quando fui à padaria às 11 já tive que despir o casaco que trazia. Atualmente o céu continua limpo e a humidade é de 66%.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2012 às 00:41)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 20,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2012 às 00:49)

De momento com 14,4 ºC e 62 % de humidade.

O ar ainda se encontra relativamente seco, tendo em conta a hora actual, tendo estado na casa dos 20 % esta tarde.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2012 às 10:36)

Bom dia.

Madrugada calma, com vento a alternar entre fraco e nulo, e mínima de *10,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,4ºC, a subir rapidamente. 0,0 km/h.

56% de humidade, e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2012 às 14:05)

De momento com céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste.

Temperatura a subir continuamente, com 23,7 ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Abr 2012 às 15:18)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *9,5 ºC* por aqui (*-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h12_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *20,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *61%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## RickStorm (9 Abr 2012 às 17:03)

Boa tarde a todos.

Depois de uma Páscoa bem "quente", parece que o tempo começa a ficar indeciso outra vez. Durante esta manhã (bem como no dia e noite anterior) o céu esteve sempre limpo. Com o passar da tarde começei a ver um aumento das nuvens aqui por estes lados:


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2012 às 18:14)

Ocorreu um pequeno aguaceiro por aqui há momentos, coisa mais esquisita 

Não acumulou nada, mas foi muito engraçado.

17,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2012 às 18:21)

Boas

Mínima:*12,2ºC*
Máxima:*23,9ºC*

Agora céu a ficar muito nublado e temperatura bem agradável 21,4ºC com vento fraco


----------



## David sf (9 Abr 2012 às 18:49)

Aguaceiro rápido, menos de 5 minutos, com pingas grossas e moderada intensidade na zona de Alfragide. Com esta não estava à espera.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2012 às 18:52)

Manhã de céu limpo, início de tarde de alguma nebulosidade, e neste momento algumas nuvens mais para o cinzento.

Algo a crescer aqui perto:


----------



## RickStorm (9 Abr 2012 às 18:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ocorreu um pequeno aguaceiro por aqui há momentos, coisa mais esquisita
> 
> Não acumulou nada, mas foi muito engraçado.
> 
> 17,1ºC e vento fraco.



Por aqui aconteceu o mesmo. Valeu o aviso para não me esquecer do guarda-chuva amanhã (segundo o IM, IP). Para mim, desde que não chova Quinta-Feira à noite, pode depois chover à vontade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2012 às 19:06)

Passou há coisa de 5 minutos aqui um aguaceiro que deixou tudo molhado, durou uns 3 ou 4 minutos. Há muito tempo que não via um arco-íris completo


----------



## Lousano (9 Abr 2012 às 19:24)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco e muito nublado a meio da tarde.

Tmax: 25,3ºC

Tmin: 5,5ºC

Tactual: 18,6ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Abr 2012 às 23:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ocorreu um pequeno aguaceiro por aqui há momentos, coisa mais esquisita
> 
> Não acumulou nada, mas foi muito engraçado.
> 
> 17,1ºC e vento fraco.



Por aqui aconteceu também a mesma coisa...um aguaceiro que aqui não durou mais que 2 minutos...se tanto...por essa altura...! Também nada acumulou!

Sigo com 12,2 ºC e vento moderado que tem vindo a aumentar a sua intensidade nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Abr 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,5 ºC* (*-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h12_.
Max: *21,1 ºC* (*+1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h00_.

Vento:
Max: *27,7 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *4 ºC*
Max: *12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *44%*
Max: *92%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1010 hPa*
Max: *1016 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *12,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *89%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *10,4 km/h*


----------



## squidward (10 Abr 2012 às 02:17)

por aqui também caiu um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 19h


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2012 às 12:11)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela grande Lisboa o céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado, nas estações próximas a temperatura ronda os 16ºC

Esperamos pela chuvinha


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2012 às 14:28)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã de muitas ameaças de chuva, ela sempre apareceu e deixou uns belos 4,3mm. 

Tmin: 11,6ºC (não será este valor ao final do dia)

Tactual: 13,2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2012 às 14:42)

Boas

Por aqui tem sido um dia de nuvens escuras, com poucas abertas. Pelas 08h10 foi chuviscando, e pelas 12h40 passou um aguaceiro fraco que durou uns 20 minutos, aguaceiro que na EM de Caneças, sensivelmente a 6,2km daqui, acumulou 2.8mm.

De momento o Sol vai querendo espreitar, embora que ainda o céu esteja muito escuro, principalmente no quadrante Sul. Não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2012 às 17:23)

Chuva e muito vento neste momento. Durante o dia foi estando sempre vento na ordem dos 40km/h e chuvisco.


----------



## dASk (10 Abr 2012 às 17:46)

chove bem aqui pela Moita também.. já não esperava tanto!


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2012 às 18:27)

Os restos mortais da frente acabaram de passar aqui foi uns 10 minutos de chuva que rendeu 0,8mm, neste momento chuvisca apenas

Máxima de 18,3ºC e mínima de 12,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2012 às 21:42)

Extremos de ontem:

11,7ºC / 22,7ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2012 às 21:59)

A precipitação de hoje ficou em 1,0mm

Temperatura atual 13,8ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Abr 2012 às 22:05)

Pelo norte de Loures,

 registei hoje 2,2mm de precipitação sempre com um rain rate baixo.

o vento ultrapassou os 50 km/h.

a frentezinha passou e epelo que se pode ler aqui houve sensiveis diferenças norte-sul, tal como esperado.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2012 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

11,7ºC / 15,6ºC e 0,4 mm.


----------



## Du_Ga (11 Abr 2012 às 01:38)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,9 ºC* (*+1,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 23h07_
Max: *16,9 ºC* (*-4,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h54_

Vento:
Max: *24,5 Km/h*

Precipitação: *2,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *64%*
Max: *89%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1010 hPa*
Max: *1016 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *10,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *90%*;
- Pressão: *1017 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Lousano (11 Abr 2012 às 20:55)

Boa noite.

Dia cinzento, com vento moderado e bem fresco.

Tmax: 15,4ºC

Tmin: 10,8ºC

Tactual: 14ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Abr 2012 às 23:16)

Por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado durante todo o dia, chuviscos durante a tarde e chuva fraca a moderada a partir das 8 da noite, mas por volta das 9 e meia da noite aconteceu por aqui uns 10 minutos de chuva forte, é pena que não tenha durado mais...


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Abr 2012 às 00:20)

O dia de ontem foi um dia de céu muito nublado, sem precipitação acumulada. Apenas um fraco aguaceiro de 2/3 minutos durante a noite.

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,3 ºC* (*-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 01h05_
Max: *18,0 ºC* (*+1,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h30_

Vento:
Max: *16,6 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *48%*
Max: *92%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1011 hPa*
Max: *1017 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *12,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *84%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2012 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Abr 2012 às 11:50)

bom dia
manha de chuvinha e pouco vento
temperatura atual 13º

Alváres-Góis


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2012 às 12:49)

Boas

Madrugada de chuviscos acumulou 0,6mm

Mínima 11,7ºC

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 64%Hr, 1010,8hPa e vento fraco por vezes moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 45km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2012 às 16:52)

Rajada de vento máxima até ao momento de 77 km/h, algo normal de verão aqui pelas bandas 

De momento 14,3ºC e 0,2 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2012 às 16:57)

0,9mm de precipitação ao inicio da manhã, chuva essa que durante alguns segundos foi intensa. Agora está bastante vento, rajada máxima para já de *70,9km/h*. Sol e muita nuvem por agora.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2012 às 19:44)

Muito vento também por aqui a rajada máxima foi de 63km/h

Temperatura máxima de 17,1ºC e mínima de 11,7ºC precipitação desde as 00h 0,6mm de madrugada

Agora estão 14,0ºc, 61%Hr, 1011,6hPa e vento moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2012 às 22:07)

Por aqui até ao momento nada a registar, sem ser o facto de não ter luz na rua...ah é um forum de meteo desculpem 

11,3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Du_Ga (13 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

O dia de ontem por aqui foi de *céu parcialmente nublado* com alguns *aguaceiros fracos* a ocorrerem durante a madrugada, tarde e noite.

Foi um dia em que o que mandou mais foi o *vento*...que esteve constantemente *moderado*, quase sempre entre os 20-30 km/h.

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,7 ºC* (*+0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h45_
Max: *15,8 ºC* (*-2,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h11_

Vento:
Max: *40,7 Km/h*

Precipitação: *2,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *5 ºC*
Max: *12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *49%*
Max: *92%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1009 hPa*
Max: *1014 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *11,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *79%*;
- Pressão: *1014 hPa*;
- Vento: *11,5 km/h*


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Abr 2012 às 08:06)

bom dia
manhã fria com céu praticamente limpo

Alváres-Góis


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2012 às 12:16)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 14,4ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2012 às 12:36)

Boas

Mínima de 11,7ºC

Por agora estão 16,2ºC, 58%Hr, 1017,8hPa e vento fraco! Aqui se chover hoje é apenas uns chuviscos como aconteceu esta manha uns minutos, amanha sim vai chover


----------



## vitamos (13 Abr 2012 às 14:12)

Por Coimbra vai chovendo bem... Muito mais do que esperava para hoje!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Abr 2012 às 14:25)

Por Leiria também vai chovendo bem desde as 13h


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2012 às 15:02)

Começou agora a chover moderado. Durante a manhã foram caindo pequenos aguaceiros. Muito vento também.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2012 às 15:45)

De momento com 2,0 mm acumulados.

Temperatura nos 14,2 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2012 às 15:59)

Durante a madrugada caíram 1,2 mm, após as 4h da manhã, grande parte.

Mínima de 11,4 ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2012 às 17:50)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tem sido um dia escuro, com raras abertas, e sucessivos aguaceiros fracos, por vezes fortes. Um bocado para o ventoso, mas menos que ontem. Neste momento (~)13.5ºC.

De manhã quando me levantei, umas 07h50, olhei pela janela e vi um cenário interessante, com umas cores bonitas  :


----------



## DRC (13 Abr 2012 às 17:54)

Vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados. Tenho acumulados *4,1 mm* de precipitação. 

Temperatura actual de *13,5ºC* e humidade relativa nos 78% após mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2012 às 17:56)

Aqui nada de especial apenas a minutos finalmente um aguaceiro digno desse nome mas que apenas deixou 0,4mm que é o acumulado de hoje até ao momento!

Máxima de 17,7ºC

Agora estão 14,1ºC, 83%Hr, 1018,6hPa e vento fraco por vezes moderado com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 47km/h (00:37)


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Abr 2012 às 19:06)

Continua a tarde animada por aqui com grandes nuvens que deixam alguma chuva mas ainda de pouca importância: 0.7 mm até agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2012 às 19:16)

Por aqui a chuva também continua, mas sem grande intensidade. 0,3mm até agora.


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2012 às 19:56)

0.5mm por aqui durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2012 às 20:44)

Tempo actual por Setúbal 13,1ºC, 86%Hr, 1018,4hPa e vento fraco a precipitação vai em 0,8mm


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2012 às 20:48)

Levo já 1,2 mm 

12,5ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2012 às 21:25)

Está a chover fraco, acumulados até agora 1,2mm

12,7ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Abr 2012 às 22:58)

Aqui em Loures sigo com 11,4ºC

O dia rendeu 5,8 mm de precipitação, o mesmo que regista meteocaneças.

o mês de abril conta com 28,8 mm, mais do que dezembro, mais do que janeiro + fevereiro...
mas longe dos 136 mm análogos de abril 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 14,4ºC e 1,4 mm


----------



## Du_Ga (14 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

O dia de ontem foi um dia de *céu parcialmente nublado/céu nublado* com alguns *aguaceiros*, mais frequentes no período compreendido entre as _16h00 e as 19h00_.

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,3 ºC* (*-0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h26_
Max: *16,1 ºC* (*+0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h08_

Vento:
Max: *35,3 Km/h*

Precipitação: *6,3 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *56%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1014 hPa*
Max: *1018 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *12,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *88%*;
- Pressão: *1018 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2012 às 02:01)

anda aqui uma ventania que não se pode.


----------



## Thomar (14 Abr 2012 às 07:55)

Bom dia! 

Aqui por cabanas, entre as 6h30m e as 7h30m choveu bem e esteve uma ventania com rajadas muitos fortes como há muito tempo eu não via.
Agora situação mais calma.


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Abr 2012 às 09:22)

Noite com vento a atirar para o forte , acima dos 50 km/h.

Registo de 7.4 mm de precipitação a maior parte caida pelas 6h da manhã, aprox.

aconselho fortemente a seguir o radar do IM.
A linha de instabilidade está já a meio do alentejo , espero que regue bem essa região o algarve.

saudações


----------



## Lousano (14 Abr 2012 às 10:18)

Bom dia.

Madrugada chuvosa deixou 13,0mm de precipitação.

Neste momento segue com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Tactual: 11,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2012 às 10:19)

Tive rajada máxima de 85 km/h até ao momento, não esperava tanto   

13,5ºC e 2,4 mm.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2012 às 10:42)

Aqui por Setúbal nada de especial a assinalar apenas uma rajada de 50km/h e 1,8mm acumulados de madrugada, muito fraquinho!! agora pode ser que lá para o final do mês volte a chover algo que se veja por aqui


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2012 às 11:27)

c.bernardino disse:


> O dia rendeu 5,8 mm de precipitação, o mesmo que regista meteocaneças.
> 
> o mês de abril conta com 28,8 mm, mais do que dezembro, mais do que janeiro + fevereiro...
> mas longe dos 136 mm análogos de abril 2011



Caneças ultrapassou, por fim, a barreira dos 100mm acumulados este ano.
Segue com 10,2mm acumulados hoje.
O mês vai com 35,8mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2012 às 12:20)

Mais uma noite de alguma chuva por aqui. São seguidos agora 

5,1mm acumulados e vento a tornar-se cada vez mais forte. Rajada máxima para já de 57,6km/.


----------



## PDias (14 Abr 2012 às 13:42)

Boa tarde,

foi uma madrugada de chuva e algum vento à mistura, à cerca de 1 hora caiu aqui um bom aguaceiro, hoje já rendeu 7,5mm, estão 15,9ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2012 às 13:44)

1.5mm acumulados hoje, vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Oeste/Noroeste com uma máxima até ao momento de apenas 42km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Abr 2012 às 15:29)

Vai chovendo por aqui, têm andado a chover praticamente desde o fim do dia de ontem, com umas ocasionais paragens de 5/10 minutos, e já houve alguns períodos de chuva forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2012 às 16:34)

87 km/h de rajada máxima 

13,8ºC e 2,6 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2012 às 16:38)

Acumulados 8,2 mm hoje.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2012 às 17:06)

O dia segue um tédio por aqui rajada máxima 51km/h temperatura actual 16,4ºc

Temperatura máxima de hoje 17,8ºC

precipitação total 1,8mm


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2012 às 17:23)

53 km/h de média de vento a 10 minutos.

Isto tá tudo a levantar voou, parece um dia de verão ao final da tarde 

13,4ºC e 2,6 mm.

17h40 - Média de vento de 55 km/h.


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Abr 2012 às 19:07)

vento por vezes forte, chuva com alguma intensidade e sol no intervalo.
Assim desde ontem 

Local:Alváres-Góis


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Abr 2012 às 00:04)

O dia de ontem caracteriza-se sobretudo por um *dia ventoso* durante todo o dia. Foi um dia de *céu parcialmente nublado* com a ocorrência de *aguaceiros*, alguns moderados.

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,9 ºC* (*-0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 23h03_
Max: *15,8 ºC* (*-0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h39_

Vento:
Max: *42,5 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *7 ºC*

Precipitação: *5,5 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *58%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1011 hPa*
Max: *1018 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *9,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *90%*;
- Pressão: *1017 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2012 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 14,4ºC e 2,8 mm


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2012 às 11:32)

Bom dia.

Segue fresco, este 15 de Abril, com *10,9ºC* actuais, depois de mínima de *9,8ºC*.

Caem aguaceiros moderados, breves, com alguma cadência. *2,0 mm* acumulados, para já.

70% de humidade, e 32,4 km/h de N (360º).

1019 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2012 às 11:34)

Manhã de chuva.

Acumulados 2,2 mm desde as 0h e actualmente com 11,4 ºC.

Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2012 às 11:36)

Extremos de ontem:

11,8 ºC / 16,7 ºC

9,4 mm


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2012 às 12:38)

Boas

Mínima de 10,7ºC

De madrugada deve ter chuviscado tenho 0,2mm

Temperatura a esta hora de apenas 13,9ºC, 69%Hr, 1019,8hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2012 às 12:42)

Aqui a noite e manhã ainda renderam 1,0 mm.

12,7ºC de momento e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2012 às 12:57)

Aguaceiros de manhã renderam 0.7mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2012 às 13:03)

Boas

Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada. Por volta do meio-dia o céu foi limpando parecendo que seria essa a tendência para o início da tarde, altura em que passa um aguaceiro fraco e um vendaval


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2012 às 15:15)

Acabo de registar 77,0km/h !


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2012 às 15:29)

Tempo atual por Setúbal sol, temperatura de 15,4ºC humidade 43% a pressão de 1019,1hPa e vento a aumentar de intensidade rajada máxima até agora 56km/h


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2012 às 18:06)

A saga do Vento continua
Já vai no 3º dia consecutivo de vento moderado, a fazer lembrar os "verdadeiros" Invernos

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e rajadas de vento por vezes fortes


----------



## ct5iul (15 Abr 2012 às 19:18)

Boa Tarde 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 55.7 km/h 

Temp actual 12.8ºC 19:10
Pressão: 1020.4Hpa 19:10
Intensidade do Vento: 42.6 km/h 19:10
Escala de Beaufort : 6
Direcção do Vento:NW 
Temperatura do vento: 4.2ºC 19:10
Humidade Relativa:56% 19:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.52mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 19:10
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2012 às 19:33)

Acabei de ter 85 km/h 

12,1ºC e 1,0 mm.


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2012 às 20:39)

Máxima de 45km/h apenas...


----------



## Du_Ga (16 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,0 ºC* (*-0,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h25_
Max: *14,4 ºC* (*-1,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 17h35_

Vento:
Max: *36,7 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Precipitação: *4,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *3 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *47%*
Max: *91%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1017 hPa*
Max: *1023 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *10,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *79%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *12,6 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2012 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

10,0ºC / 13,3ºC e 1,0 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2012 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

Ontem tive rajada máxima de *78,5km/h *! 

Hoje está mais calmo, mas mesmo assim está um vendaval.

Céu limpo e temperatura de 14,7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2012 às 17:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ontem tive rajada máxima de *78,5km/h *!



Tanto "alarido", penso não ser necessário...
_______________________
Por hoje um dia praticamente de céu limpo, "temperatura agradável" e algum vento.


----------



## ct5iul (16 Abr 2012 às 21:26)

Boa Noite

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 68.5 km/h 

Temp actual 12.1ºC 21:20
Pressão: 1023.9Hpa 21:20
Intensidade do Vento: 39.3 km/h 21:20
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento:NW 
Temperatura do vento: 5.1ºC 21:20
Humidade Relativa:61% 21:20
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Baixo 21:20
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 15,6ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (17 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,3 ºC* (*-0,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h22_
Max: *15,6 ºC* (*+1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h42_

Vento:
Max: *34,2 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *3 ºC*
Max: *8 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *43%*
Max: *82%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1023 hPa*
Max: *1025 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *11,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *75%*;
- Pressão: *1025 hPa*;
- Vento: *15,8 km/h*


----------



## squidward (17 Abr 2012 às 00:20)

bem por aqui levantou-se de repente umas rajadas de vento bem fortes


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2012 às 14:10)

Tempo mais bipolar, nojento, de momento chuvisca ou borrifa como quiserem 

13,6ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2012 às 19:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tempo mais bipolar, nojento, de momento chuvisca ou borrifa como quiserem
> 
> 13,6ºC e vento fraco de oeste.



Por aqui tempo excelente, com chuvisco. 

Tmax: 15,6ºC

Tmin: 8,3ºC

Tactual: 12,8ºC

Precip: 0,5mm


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,2 ºC* (*+1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h08_
Max: *17,9 ºC* (*+2,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h03_

Vento:
Max: *32,4 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *60%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1021 hPa*
Max: *1025 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *13,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *92%*;
- Pressão: *1021 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2012 às 14:32)

Há pouco caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que serviu apenas para molhar a estrada


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2012 às 15:51)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 15,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2012 às 17:03)

0,4 mm, a continuar assim a borrifar, daqui a 10 anos não teremos seca.

12,4ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2012 às 17:20)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal mais um dia de tempo ranhoso 

Sempre encoberto com dois períodos curtos de chuviscos, acumulado até agora 0,4mm

Máxima de 16,8ºC e mínima de 11,6ºC

Temperatura atual 12,8ºC, 85%Hr


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 17:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> 0,4 mm, a continuar assim a borrifar, daqui a 10 anos não teremos seca...


----------



## Mix (18 Abr 2012 às 18:41)

Boas..  Por aqui o dia tem sido bem chuvoso e durante a manhã choveu mesmo muito.. 

O acumulado mensal vai já nos 41,2 mm.. 

O acumulado de hoje vai nos 6,4 mm.. 

Temperatura actual de 9,1ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2012 às 22:16)

Passou mais um aguaceiro de chuvisco vou hoje com 1,0mm

Rajada máxima 34km/h

Temperatura atual 12,3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2012 às 23:53)

Boa noite

Hoje foi um dia cinzento, com períodos de chuvisco (mais durante a manhã) e de chuva fraca (mais durante a tarde). Durante a tarde ainda choveu bem. Não muito ventoso e um pouco fresco.


----------



## Du_Ga (19 Abr 2012 às 00:30)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,8 ºC* (*-1,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h03_
Max: *15,7 ºC* (*-2,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h33_

Vento:
Max: *28,1 Km/h*

Precipitação: *2,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *58%*
Max: *92%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1014 hPa*
Max: *1021 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *12,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *86%*;
- Pressão: *1014 hPa*;
- Vento: *14,0 km/h*


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Abr 2012 às 07:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> 0,4 mm, a continuar assim a borrifar, daqui a 10 anos não teremos seca.
> 
> 12,4ºC e vento fraco de oeste.



Mário,

após este comentário ainda caiu mais qualquer coisa, não foi?

aqui por perto acumulei 3,0 mm.
Como alguém escreveu, noutra zona do pais, parece um dia de inverno.

Bernardino


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2012 às 08:15)

Bom dia.

Ontem acumulei *1,0 mm*, após alguma morrinha.

Hoje, o dia nasce encoberto, e com algum nevoeiro. 84% de humidade, e 13,0ºC actuais.

A temperatura mínima ficou-se nos *11,8ºC*.

1011 hPa.


----------



## F_R (19 Abr 2012 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Forte aguaceiro à cerca de uma hora, mas de curta duração, 3.6mm acumulados

Mínima 10.4ºC
Agora 13.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2012 às 12:49)

c.bernardino disse:


> Mário,
> 
> após este comentário ainda caiu mais qualquer coisa, não foi?



1,6 mm


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2012 às 13:00)

Outro dia para esquecer por aqui dia de céu encoberto chuviscou de madrugada 0,4mm

mínima 12,7ºC

Agora estão 16,3ºC, 74%Hr, 1013,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2012 às 23:48)

Extremos de ontem:

10,0ºC / 14,4ºC e 1,6 mm


----------



## Du_Ga (20 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,0 ºC* (*+3,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 21h59_
Max: *15,8 ºC* (*+0,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 12h31_

Vento:
Max: *29,2 Km/h*

Precipitação: *1,5 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *73%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1013 hPa*
Max: *1016 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *12,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *89%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,0 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2012 às 00:16)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC / 14,4ºC e 0,4 mm


----------



## BrOliveira (20 Abr 2012 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Condições actuais :

13,4ºC; 92%hr; 1009 hPa
wind chill: 12.6ºC   Dew point: 12.1ºC

3.1mm chuva acumulada na última hora

vento: 9 km\h N


----------



## Lousano (20 Abr 2012 às 19:07)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu encoberto e períodos de chuva.

Tactual: 14,8ºC

O mês segue com uns fantásticos 63,7mm de precipitação, grande parte dela de chuvisco ou chuva fraca ("chuva bem chuvida").


----------



## Du_Ga (21 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *11,4 ºC* (*-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h05_
Max: *17,2 ºC* (*+1,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h38_

Vento:
Max: *21,2 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *72%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1015 hPa*
Max: *1018 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *13,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *92%*;
- Pressão: *1018 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2012 às 18:37)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia chato, sem Sol, encoberto e com alguma morrinha. 

15,1ºC actualmente, com 82% de humidade.

13,3 km/h de NO (315º) e 1019 hPa.

Máxima de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Abr 2012 às 20:08)

Pela primeira vez hoje, chove aqui. Começou há pouco tempo mas já está tudo molhado.

Off-topic: Farto deste tempo de "seca"


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2012 às 23:48)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (22 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *13,1 ºC* (*+1,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h12_
Max: *18,1 ºC* (*+0,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h13_

Vento:
Max: *20,9 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *64%*
Max: *94%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1017 hPa*
Max: *1021 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *14,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *93%*;
- Pressão: *1021 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2012 às 00:40)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Lousano (22 Abr 2012 às 14:56)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu muito nublado e fresco.

Será um Abril com temperaturas bem inferiores ao normal.

Tmin: 9,0ºC

Tactual: 14,7ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (23 Abr 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *11,4 ºC* (*-1,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 23h47_
Max: *17,5 ºC* (*-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h11_

Vento:
Max: *30,2 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *53%*
Max: *97%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1020 hPa*
Max: *1022 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *11,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *88%*;
- Pressão: *1022 hPa*;
- Vento: *13,0 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2012 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

Por escassos minutos, antes das 8h, o Sol ainda _conseguiu_ brilhar. No entanto, por esta altura, voltamos ao ambiente encoberto e húmido que tem caracterizado este mês, por aqui.

13,2ºC actuais, depois de mínima de *10,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1021 hPa, com vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2012 às 11:03)

Bom dia!

Tem chovido constantemente desde as primeiras horas da manhã por Coimbra. Embora fraca a chuva tem sido sempre certinha, pelo que deveremos já estar com um acumulado razoável. O vento é praticamnte nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2012 às 13:11)

Boas

Por aqui tem pingado. Dia com muitas nuvens, como o habitual agora. Já há largos dias que há um dia em que não chove/chuvisca. Agora cai um aguaceiro de chuvisco. 16ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2012 às 13:45)

Está vento e muito escuro. Quem não sabe, diria que vem aí uma tarde chuvosa.


----------



## squidward (23 Abr 2012 às 16:43)

por aqui ja chove fraco desde as 16:30h sensivelmente


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2012 às 21:16)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia terrível, com céu em geral encoberto, chuvisco, e máxima de *16,1ºC*.

De momento, 13,3ºC e 76% de humidade.

21,2 km/h de ONO (292º) e 1020 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (23 Abr 2012 às 21:54)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu encoberto, com períodos de chuva/chuvisco até fim da manhã.

Tmax: 14,8ºC

Tmin: 10,6ºC

Tactual: 11,4ºC

Precip.: 2,0mm


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,2 ºC* (*-1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 02h49_
Max: *18,0 ºC* (*+0,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h13_

Vento:
Max: *25,9 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *9 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *68%*
Max: *92%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1020 hPa*
Max: *1022 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *12,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *80%*;
- Pressão: *1021 hPa*;
- Vento: *11,9 km/h*


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2012 às 16:37)

Depois de vários dias de céu encoberto, não sei se chegou a várias semanas eis que está céu limpo!

As plantas agradecem, especialmente porque a próxima semana vai ser de bastante chuva


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Abr 2012 às 00:03)

Ontem foi um dia "anormal", comparando com os anteriores dias de céu nublado/com períodos de muito nublado/chuvisco, visto que ontem *o sol brilhou* durante praticamente todo o dia, e nuvens muito poucas!

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *11,0 ºC* (*+0,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 22h06_
Max: *17,6 ºC* (*-0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h47_

Vento:
Max: *20,5 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *47%*
Max: *85%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1015 hPa*
Max: *1021 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *12,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *70%*;
- Pressão: *1015 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2012 às 00:49)

Boas!

Hoje foi um dia com algum tempo de Sol (finalmente). Escassos minutos antes das 08h o céu ainda esteve pouco nublado ou limpo, e pensei "ooops, já errei nas previsões", mas depois lá chegaram as nuvens, para variar. Durante a tarde, o céu foi limpando, coisa que já não acontecia há alguns dias, ou semanas! Parece, como disse o SpiderVV no seguimento Sul de Agosto de 2011, bonança antes da tempestade

Por agora céu praticamente todo nublado e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2012 às 01:12)

Aqui a máxima de ontem foi de 19,1ºC

Agora estão 12,9ºC, 76%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (25 Abr 2012 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com chuvisco e vento forte de Sul.

Tactual: 13,3ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Abr 2012 às 10:13)

Na zona de loures, zona norte da "grande lisboa"
a nota dominante é o vento que já atingiu rajadas de 43 km/h.
a diminuição de pressão também é interessante continua, em 12h passou de 1017hPa para 1009hPa.

Sente-se particulas de água em suspensaõ no ar, mas ainda não se regista precipitação.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2012 às 10:57)

Boas

Aqui por Setubal a mínima foi de 12,4ºC

Agora céu encoberto vento forte a rajada máxima até agora foi de 47km/h

Temperatura atual 16,6ºC

Aqui a chuva vai chegar mais em força ao fim da tarde/noite


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2012 às 12:46)

Já tive 0,4 mm 

14,3ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## iceworld (25 Abr 2012 às 12:54)

Por aqui durante a manhã a chuva foi constante e moderada sempre acompanhada de nevoeiro.
A ver vamos o que reserva a tarde.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2012 às 13:55)

Já chove por aqui com muito vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2012 às 14:04)

Acumulados 1,6 mm.

Continua a chover fraco, com vento moderado de SO.


----------



## Lousano (25 Abr 2012 às 15:06)

Por aqui 14,7mm, praticamente tudo em 2 horas.


----------



## Thomar (25 Abr 2012 às 15:17)

Lousano disse:


> Por aqui 14,7mm, praticamente tudo em 2 horas.



Aqui por Cabanas, desde as 8h da manhã o tempo tem estado sempre nublado a muito nublado com episódios muito esporádicos de alguns chuviscos, e o vento de tempos a tempos sopra moderado com algumas rajadas, por isso para já nada de especial a assinalar.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2012 às 15:21)

Caiu a primeira chuvada do dia. 1,8mm acumulados.

meteomontijo.weebly.com


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2012 às 16:51)

Começou finalmente a chover com mais intensidade.

A temperatura vai descendo, nos 13,9ºC actuais, e *2,0 mm* acumulados.

92% de humidade, e 1006 hPa.

Rajada máxima de *66,8 km/h*.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2012 às 16:52)

É impressão minha ou a frente ainda não chegou á margem sul ? 

2,7mm.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Abr 2012 às 16:57)

pois não...


----------



## iceworld (25 Abr 2012 às 17:03)

Por aqui a chuva continua alternando a intensidade. Fraca a moderada. O nevoeiro persiste.


----------



## Lousano (25 Abr 2012 às 17:17)

iceworld disse:


> Por aqui a chuva continua alternando a intensidade. Fraca a moderada. O nevoeiro persiste.



Exacto e continua a facturar.

Precip.: 20,3mm


----------



## Gongas (25 Abr 2012 às 17:34)

E é de realçar que cai desde por volta das 8:15...horas e horas de chuvinha!!!!!


----------



## cactus (25 Abr 2012 às 17:43)

por aqui vai caindo a tal chuvinha persistente com algum nevoeiro. De realçar que assim que começou não parou mais , está assim desde as 15H mais ou menos .


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Abr 2012 às 18:16)

na zona de loures, registo quase 10mm de precipitação, chuvinha persistente há horas...
rajada de vento atingiu os 60km/h.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2012 às 18:26)

Chuva fraca durante toda a tarde por Setúbal 2,4mm até ao momento na minha estação

Rajada máxima 50km/h

Temperatura máxima 16,7ºC


----------



## DRC (25 Abr 2012 às 18:43)

Registo agora *11,6ºC* e humidade relativa nos 89%.
Precipitação acumulada de *8,8 mm*.
Neste momento apenas chuvisca.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Abr 2012 às 18:46)

Boas,
Acordei por volta das 11 e meia com chuva moderada, seguiram-se cerca de 6 horas com períodos de chuva fraca intercalados com períodos de chuva moderada e com alguns períodos ocasionais de chuva forte, mas sinceramente esperava mais deste evento... Atualmente não chove, o vento é fraco e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2012 às 19:12)

A chuva, em geral fraca, prolongou-se toda a tarde. De momento, ainda chuvisca.

*4,2 mm* acumulados, e *10,6ºC*. Está fresco.

93% e 1007 hPa.


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Abr 2012 às 19:51)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui tem chovido constantemente de forma fraca a partir das _15h00_, onde por vezes há pequenos períodos de chuva moderada. Até ao momento já acumulei *7,8 mm de precipitação*.

A Máxima foi de *15,7 ºC* (*-1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 09h34_.

Dados actuais:

*Chuva Fraca*

- Temperatura: *10,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *98%*;
- Pressão: *1007 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,0 km/h*


----------



## F_R (25 Abr 2012 às 20:05)

finalmente choveu em Abrantes, nunca muito forte, mas constante desde a hora de almoço.

13,4mm acumulados.

10,7ºC agora e vai pingando


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2012 às 20:49)

Acumulado até agora 5,4mm e continua a chuva mas sempre de forma fraca já são é umas 8 horas a chover 

11,1ºC


----------



## dASk (25 Abr 2012 às 23:15)

Boa noite a todos.. Olhando para o radar parece que vamos ter alguma animação aqui pela margem sul nas próximas horas! a ver vamos...


----------



## Du_Ga (26 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,7 ºC* (*-0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 19h35_
Max: *15,7 ºC* (*-1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 09h34_

Vento:
Max: *26,6 Km/h*

Precipitação: *8,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *15 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *70%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1005 hPa*
Max: *1015 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *11,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *98%*;
- Pressão: *1008 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 14,4ºC e 5,4 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2012 às 01:34)

Acumulados 18,4 mm ontem.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Abr 2012 às 16:51)

Chove por agora fraco há já pelo menos 1 hora seguida, mas pelo radar e Sat está para durar até à noite e quem sabe períodos mais fortes.


----------



## squidward (26 Abr 2012 às 16:52)

o pessoal do Litoral Central, ainda dorme?

Por aqui está a cair um aguaceiro moderado a forte


----------



## DRC (26 Abr 2012 às 17:00)

Caiu aqui um aguaceiro moderado, neste momento ainda chuvisca.


----------



## Teles (26 Abr 2012 às 17:01)

squidward disse:


> o pessoal do Litoral Central, ainda dorme?
> 
> Por aqui está a cair um aguaceiro moderado a forte



De facto estão umas boas celulas entre Rio Maior e a localidade de Santarem , mais logo coloco umas fotos


----------



## Geiras (26 Abr 2012 às 18:00)

Precipitação total de ontem: 7.2mm

Precipitação de hoje até ao momento: 2.0mm


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2012 às 18:03)

Máxima por Setúbal de 15,4ºc apenas

Precipitação desde as 0h de 1,0mm

Neste momento começa a chover, temperatura de 14,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2012 às 18:34)

Bom período de chuva por aqui já vai nos 3,6mm e continua a cair de forma moderada.

13,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Abr 2012 às 22:55)

Estou à cerca de 9 horas seguidas debaixo de chuva fraca, mas que ensopa bem. 4,2mm acumulados.

32mm mensais.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2012 às 22:58)

Total de precipitação hoje 4,8mm

Agora estão 12,1ºC, 90%Hr, 1012,9hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Du_Ga (27 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,1 ºC* (*-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 02h24_
Max: *19,0 ºC* (*+3,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h06_

Vento:
Max: *10,4 Km/h*

Precipitação: *3,2 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *9 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *56%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1007 hPa*
Max: *1012 hPa*



Dados actuais:

*Chuva Fraca*

- Temperatura: *11,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *87%*;
- Pressão: *1012 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2012 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 14,4ºC e 4,2 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2012 às 12:03)

Acumulados 5,4 mm ontem.


----------



## granizus (27 Abr 2012 às 12:03)

Aqui no centro de Lisboa (Marquês) chove moderadamente


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2012 às 12:21)

Centenas de anos depois de ter passado a frente, eis que está a ocorrer o primeiro aguaceiro.

0,8 mm e 10,2 mm/hr.

11,9ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## squidward (27 Abr 2012 às 13:57)

A coisa está escura para os lados do Montejunto, acho que vem ai aguaceiro forte e talvez com trovoada (pelo menos tem aspecto disso).


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2012 às 14:01)

A Norte tenho chuva forte e a Sul também. Estou no meio e é capaz de se juntar e apanha-me...Nuvens negras.


----------



## DRC (27 Abr 2012 às 16:00)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro forte, que foi mais intenso no vizinho Forte da Casa onde havia muitos lençóis de água. Neste momento ainda vai pingando.


----------



## Teles (27 Abr 2012 às 18:20)

Boas , por aqui hoje apareceram algumas nuvens engraçadas que aqui deixo as fotos:


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2012 às 18:25)

Teles disse:


>


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2012 às 18:32)

Boas fotos Teles!

Aqui a máxima do dia foi 17,2ºC e a precipitação 4,4mm

Agora céu muito nublado e 16,1ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Abr 2012 às 18:36)

Boas fotos Teles principalmente gostei das 3 primeiras!


----------



## N_Fig (27 Abr 2012 às 18:44)

Aqui um belo dia de sol, de céu limpo e de calor, não era suposto ter chovido hoje?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2012 às 19:57)

Dia passado de manga curta e calções, ainda dizem que tá frio 

13,3ºC de momento, ao final da manhã ocorreu um aguaceiro que definiu a precipitação de hoje, que se encontra nos 3,4 mm.

Vento fraco de oeste de momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

9,3ºC / 15,4ºC e 3,4 mm


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Abr 2012 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,2 ºC* (*-0,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h44_
Max: *16,5 ºC* (*-2,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h42_

Vento:
Max: *16,6 Km/h*

Precipitação: *4,2 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *51%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1011 hPa*
Max: *1012 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *10,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *77%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2012 às 00:19)

Gosto bastante das fotos Teles, tal como o ]ToRnAdO[, principalmente das 3 primeiras, muito boas cores e texturas.
___________

Por aqui foi um dia de algumas nuvens, como tem sido hábito. O que mais marcou o dia de hoje foi um forte aguaceiro que se abateu no centro de Loures pelas 12h15 e que durou sensivelmente 00h30. De resto nada de mais a assinalar, a não ser o frio habitual que vem depois da passagem duma frente.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Abr 2012 às 00:58)

Belíssimas fotos Teles! 

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2012 às 01:53)

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo.

Temperatura nos 12,1 ºC.


----------



## Thomar (28 Abr 2012 às 09:15)

Bom dia pessoal! 

Caiu uma carga água aqui por Cabanas, foram 15 minutos de chuva forte a moderada com granizo entre as 8h45m e as 9h. 
Actualmente chove fraco. A temperatura deve andar por volta dos 9ºC*


_*(tenho uma estação do lidl com um sensor exterior que está abrigado num alpendre e esse sensor registou uma descida de 1,5ºC com a chuva. 
Normalmente ele regista uma diferença aproximada de 1,5 a 2ºC a mais em relação á temperatura real. Actualmente regista 10,5ºC)_


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Abr 2012 às 09:21)

E eis que temos trovoada! Chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## Thomar (28 Abr 2012 às 09:22)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia pessoal!
> 
> Caiu uma carga água aqui por Cabanas, foram 15 minutos de chuva forte a moderada com granizo entre as 8h45m e as 9h.
> Actualmente chove fraco. A temperatura deve andar por volta dos 9ºC*
> ...



Trovão agora por Cabanas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2012 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Céu muito escuro a Sul com trovoada, esta parece que vai passar ao lado.


----------



## geoair.pt (28 Abr 2012 às 09:30)

Também já se ouve trovoada aqui pela Lourinhã
12.7ºC
81%HR
1007.8 mb
Vento +-10km/h
0mm acumulados hoje


----------



## dASk (28 Abr 2012 às 09:35)

Finalmente um dia que vale mesmo a pena acompanhar. Chuva forte com algum granizo a mistura e trovoada intensa mesmo aqui por cima! uauu


----------



## Thomar (28 Abr 2012 às 09:39)

Mas bela manhã  , num espaço de 45 minutos já tive chuva forte, chuva moderada, chuva fraca, granizo e trovoada! 
Por agora chuva fraca a moderada e trovoada!


----------



## jorgeanimal (28 Abr 2012 às 09:45)

Bom dia
Há coisa de 30 min ouvi 3 ou 4 trovões a sudoeste. Chuva 0


----------



## windchill (28 Abr 2012 às 09:46)

Oh happy day!!

Bombas logo pela manhã!!


----------



## jorgeanimal (28 Abr 2012 às 09:49)

Mais uns quantos trovões e a chuva começou.

@Lourinhã


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2012 às 09:57)

Aqui muita chuva e alguma trovoada a mistura, precipitação de 5,2mm a temperatura deu um tombo para os 8,7ºC


----------



## NfrG (28 Abr 2012 às 10:08)

Bom dia

Acho que também já ouvi um trovão por aqui também... digo acho porque acabei de acordar. 
Por agora não chove.


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2012 às 10:11)

Continua a chuva e frio! 

8,9ºC
95%Hr
6,6mm 
vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2012 às 10:44)

Acordei com a trovoada agora mesmo !

Choveu forte pelos vistos. 4,2mm acumulados. Estou á beira dos 100mm anuais e 40mm mensais.

A partir das 15h de hoje e até ás 12h de amanhã estarei a reportar de *Alcochete* !!


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2012 às 11:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*

Boas , por aqui houve alguns trovões caiu alguma chuva com granizo que deixou acumulado 5,1mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2012 às 12:16)

Pelo que me disseram, o céu andou por aqui a roncar, mas eu tava a ressonar por essa altura.

2,8 mm e 11,8ºC de momento.


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2012 às 12:40)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã de céu pouco nublado em que a temperatura chegou aos 16,9ºC, neste momento está tudo encoberto e já se ouviu trovões ao longe (SW).

Vamos ver se consegue passar a serra.

Tactual: 14,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2012 às 12:55)

Neste momento a SE:


----------



## N_Fig (28 Abr 2012 às 14:10)

Boas,
Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento moderado, veem-se algumas nuvens interessantes a Norte, hoje ainda não vi chuva mas também não me levantei muito cedo...


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Abr 2012 às 14:15)

Infelizmente não tive a sorte de ouvir a trovoada, pois a força do meu sono era superior. 

Às 13h:





E há 20 minutos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2012 às 14:53)

A Sul/SE:




 São sucessivas as células que passam pelo mesmo caminho, em praticamente todas eram visíveis mammatus.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2012 às 15:11)

Estou já a reportar de Alcochete, na zona ribeirinha. Tudo a postos !


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2012 às 15:55)

Trovoada neste momento em Alcochete !


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Abr 2012 às 16:13)

Já ouvi uns bons 3 trovões, provenientes da célula que se formou a NE, infelizmente já se acabou.

A célula:


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Abr 2012 às 16:43)

Hoje, por volta das 9h30-10h várias descargas na zona de loures para SE.
aguaceiros.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2012 às 17:42)

Muito negro pra oeste.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (28 Abr 2012 às 18:25)

Algés: Depois de umas descargas relativamente perto daqui pelas 9-10 da manhã, eis que ouvi um novo poderoso trovão há perto de 5 minutos.
Neste momento, um aguaceiro descarrega moderadamente por estas bandas...


----------



## NfrG (28 Abr 2012 às 18:34)

Enorme chuvada neste momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2012 às 18:48)

NfrG disse:


> Enorme chuvada neste momento.



Aqui choveu fraco a moderado, o rate máximo foi 13,8 mm/hr, coisa miserável.

4,6 mm acumulados até ao momento, fresquinho, 9,9ºC.

Vento fraco de sul/oeste.


----------



## NfrG (28 Abr 2012 às 18:57)

Depois de uma pausa de +/- 20min, eis que volta a chover, de forma fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2012 às 19:20)

5,4 mm já.





Muito tímido arco íris duplo.


----------



## squidward (28 Abr 2012 às 19:54)

Caiu uma grande chuvada em Santarém há cerca de meia-hora atrás, inclusive alguma trovoada, em que mandou a luz do Pingo Doce abaixo umas duas vezes.


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2012 às 21:30)

Boas , por aqui as nuvens foram algo animadas com as suas formas , aqui deixo algumas fotos:


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2012 às 22:14)

Mais logo para o fim da noite coloco em principio fotos do dia de hoje..

Malta aquela célula vem para esta zona ? Está a Oeste


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,5 ºC* (*-0,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h25_
Max: *16,6 ºC* (*+0,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h11_

Vento:
Max: *11,9 Km/h*

Precipitação: *3,2 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *59%*
Max: *91%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1007 hPa*
Max: *1011 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *10,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *84%*;
- Pressão: *1009 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC / 13,9ºC e 5,4 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2012 às 00:21)

Boas

Dia de alguns aguaceiros. O dia fica marcado pelo seu agradável começo com uma grande escuridão e alguns trovões.

Agora não tenho tempo, mas a ver se amanhã posto algumas fotos do dia de hoje, e quem sabe, do dia de amanhã.


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2012 às 00:43)

Desde as 22H00 começou a chover e ainda não parou, com 8,3mm acumulados desde esse momento.


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2012 às 01:48)

O dia de ontem rendeu 7,2mm logo de manha

Hoje já caiu um aguaceiro que deixou mais 1,0mm

Umas fotos de ontem em mais uma caçada de 500km pelo Alentejo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2012 às 12:19)

Chuva moderada ontem pelas 16h à entrada de Santarém, na ponte entre Almeirim e a entrada da cidade.

Chuviscos e chuva fraca ao longo de toda a viagem Lisboa - Santarém - Entroncamento - Gavião.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2012 às 12:25)

De momento, acumulação repentina de precipitação em Moscavide.

Acumulados 4,6 mm desde as 0h, sendo que 2 mm dos quais foram nos últimos 5 minutos.


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2012 às 13:17)

Boas

Mínima de 8,1ºC

Choveu bem ao inicio da manha tenho acumulados 6,6mm

Temperatura atual 13,5ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2012 às 14:17)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada chuvosa com 8,6mm acumulados.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e ameaça de ocorrerem aguaceiros.

Tactual: 12,1ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2012 às 15:01)

Duas fotos tiradas de filme realizado por Saul Monteiro ontem na caçada 

Portel




Portel


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2012 às 15:05)

Há minutos caiu um aguaceiro moderado e acompanhado de granizo


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2012 às 15:15)

Afonsoeiro,Montijo: Chuva forte e gelada.


----------



## DRC (29 Abr 2012 às 15:52)

Tanto Radar como Satélite mostram que para a região de Lisboa a festa já acabou.


----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2012 às 16:03)

Só queria uma trovoada como a que passou por aqui faz precisamente hoje 1 ano...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2012 às 17:50)

Hoje faz 1 ano. Um dos dias melhores da minha vida 












 *Saraivada na Grande Lisboa - 29 Abril 2011*

 *Dados - Saraivada na Grande Lisboa - 29 Abril 2011*


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2012 às 17:53)

Fotos desta tarde virado para Este de Setúbal, desenvolvimento rápido de uma trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2012 às 19:59)

Far far away  é pra NE.


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2012 às 21:06)

Chove desde as 20H00, acumulando até ao momento hoje 11,4mm.

Tactual: 11,8ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,2 ºC* (*-0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h39_
Max: *15,7 ºC* (*-0,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h18_

Vento:
Max: *23,0 Km/h*

Precipitação: *1,0 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *55%*
Max: *93%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1009 hPa*
Max: *1015 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *9,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *80%*;
- Pressão: *1015 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

7,8ºC / 14,4ºC e 1,0 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2012 às 00:48)

Nos dias 28 e 29, mínimas de *7,5ºC*.

De momento, *9,2ºC* e vento nulo; madrugada que promete ofertar mais uma mínima relativamente baixa, para a época.

74% de humidade, e 1015 hPa de pressão.

Relativamente à precipitação, os valores acumulados são os seguintes:

25-04: *10,6 mm*
26-04: *4,0 mm*
27-04: *1,0 mm*
28-04: *3,3 mm*
29-04: *1,0 mm*


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Abr 2012 às 10:53)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte neste momento em Leiria


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2012 às 12:49)

Boas

Esta noite tive inversão térmica!!

Mínima:9,1ºC no terraço e perto do solo 7,7ºC

Esta manha caiu um aguaceiro fraco deixou apenas 0,2mm

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 68%Hr, 1017,8hPa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2012 às 14:17)

Afonsoeiro: Céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado.


----------



## Lousano (30 Abr 2012 às 18:38)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas, depois de um aguaceiro matinal que acumulou 1,5mm de precipitação.

Tmin: 6,1ºC

Tmax: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 13,5ºC

Impressionante a diferença de temperatura média em relação a Abril de 2011, mais de 5ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2012 às 19:57)

Já foi mais quentinho hoje o dia máxima 18,1ºC

Rajada máxima 40km/h

Precipitação 0,2mm

Agora estão 15,3ºC, 63%Hr, 1017,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,9 ºC* (*+0,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h41_
Max: *16,9 ºC* (*+1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h38_

Vento:
Max: *20,5 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *5 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *49%*
Max: *87%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1015 hPa*
Max: *1017 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *11,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *75%*;
- Pressão: *1017 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC / 15,6ºC e 0,2 mm.


----------

